# Visa interview questions - what did you get asked by immigration?



## mike

I am sure everyone gets nervous about the interview. I know I did when I went for a defacto visa. To help people prepare, I thought I would start this thread for people to post what questions what the immigration officer asked you or your partner in the interview.

If you have any questions about visas or the interview, please don't post them here - start a new thread.


----------



## Belle20

I am an australian citizen and my partner is French. We are currently living together in France and applied for an offshore de facto visa.
A few weeks ago he had his phone interview, here are some of the questions they asked him in a 20 minute interview:

Where did you meet?
What do you do now?
What are your plans for when you are in Australia?
When are you intending on moving to Australia?
Does your sponsor live with you now?
What will you do for work once in Australia?
What are the daily duties within your household?
Who contributes to the daily spendings?
etc.

The questions basically covered everything in the initial forms (40sp and 47sp)


----------



## zrina24

I am croatian citizen,my husband is australian.I applied for spouse visa.
Last week I had an interview.

These are some questions that I was asked by my CO:

My name,date of birth?
Husbands name,date of birth?
Does he has any brothers or sisters?
What he is doing for living,what kind of job?
When and were we met?
How our relationship begin?
Why we decided to get married?
What will I do when I come to Australia?
Who is supporting me now? (I am waiting visa here in Croatia, he is in Australia)
How many times were I in Australia?
Have I met my husbands relatives?
How we are in contact,now when we are apart from each other?

Interview lasted for about 30 minutes.

The questions basically covered everything in the initial forms (40sp and 47sp)


----------



## Amandy

I met my husband in a train in Australia.

The first question the CO asked in the interview was: *Do you usually give your number out to strangers? *
And i was like WTF? How can she ask that? Is she implying i'm cheap? It's Australia for god's sake. The CO was from Bangladesh (the country which my husband is from and where we are now awaiting for the visa to be granted so we could come back to Australia), so she might've thought that was only something a cheap girl would do. Just because her marriage was arranged and she saw her husband for the first time on the wedding night.

The rest were stupid questions - Another one, *why didn't your mother let you guys stay at her house after marriage?* Pfffft well maybe cos she wants her privacy, and when people get married they move out of home! I don't know ASK HER! Just because in the CO's culture generations upon generations live together in one house - can't believe people get paid to do this stuff.


----------



## sonny

As my application was personally lodged in Berlin, I was ask to tell the CO about my relationship and how i got to meet my partner. Cant remember any specific questions it was more like going through my application and giving explanations to bills, photos and letters.

Hope that helps Sonny

PS: @Amandy: hope you learn a little more patience with partners cultural background in the future...


----------



## elkitten

Defacto Visa, Offshore
Nationality: Canadian (australian defacto)
Phone interview conducted in the U.S.A

I was asked:

Basic identifying questions (my name, my defacto's name, date of birth, about his family, where he is emplyed, etc)
Where we met
How long we had been living together (this was a case specific question for me since my Defacto and I have a rather complicated history)
When did our defacto relationship start
What i intend to do for work once i get to australia
If we had any major purchases together
Why do i think this is a "spouse like" reltionship (its a lot harder to answer than you would think, especially when your on the spot like that!)
What did i think would happen if my visa got refused (yikes!)


I think that's it.... best advice i can give anyone--just say calm and dont worry about it. I wrote down some fates for myself too to have handy since my Defacto and I's history is complicated and has a whole bunch of dates in it. Ther is no harm in doing that for yourself if it will make you feel better. If you forget something (i did, i forgot one of my dates...) just say that your not sure and give an estimate. Immi people are people and they know that sometimes people forget exctly when stuff happens.

Good luck to everybody waiting for an interview!


----------



## Lavisy

Only questions we were asked were:

Why I came into the country initially?
When did we first meet?
When did we first move in together?

Other questions were about my bfs name change, it really confused them! lol

Thats it, interview took 45mins, she briefly looked through our evidence and she was happy to grant our visas if it wasn't for us waiting on my police checks.


----------



## cannuck

Hey, you guys helped me out big time so I thought I'd post my experience.

I won't bore you with the usuals, because everyone gets asked the typical personal stuff I presume-- dates, photos, etc... We were asked to explain to our CO the history and nature of our relationship, which we were quite familiar with after having pored over it, inch by inch for the months leading up to this interview.

Here are some of the things that my CO mentioned that I hadn't really thought of:

- Did or do you and your partner share a house with others? If yes, why not live on your own, together?
- Do you have documented proof of sharing any expenses dating back one year prior to the application? 
- When you were apart for long periods, did you maintain contact? Do you have proof of this?
- Did you spend time with each other's families? If so, are there relevant photos to document this? (our CO kept coming back to this one. She seemed very interested in all of my interactions with my partner's family which, lucky for us, were moderately well-documented.)

Other evidence that we learned was good to supply... 
- Stat Decs-- Our CO emphasized the usefulness of having a parent, even one from overseas, prepare a statement. I had my father prepare one and he had it notarized in Canada. Alongside what we already had, we provided 5 Stat Decs in total.
- Emergency contact forms from employers-- if you can obtain a copy, there's a good chance your significant other is listed there.
- Bank records -- vacations taken together, flights booked, dinners purchased, anything that was a shared expense.

This might help some of you come up with the materials and evidence you need. Then again, none of this may apply to you. After all, it all depends on your situation. My visa was granted on the spot. We got lucky I guess! 

Cheers!


----------



## nimeb

*Reply to-[QUOTE="Amandy, post: 7858, member: 2653"]I met my husband in a train in Australia*



Amandy said:


> I met my husband in a train in Australia.
> 
> The first question the CO asked in the interview was: *Do you usually give your number out to strangers? *
> And i was like WTF? How can she ask that? Is she implying i'm cheap? It's Australia for god's sake. The CO was from Bangladesh (the country which my husband is from and where we are now awaiting for the visa to be granted so we could come back to Australia), so she might've thought that was only something a cheap girl would do. Just because her marriage was arranged and she saw her husband for the first time on the wedding night.
> 
> The rest were stupid questions - Another one, *why didn't your mother let you guys stay at her house after marriage?* Pfffft well maybe cos she wants her privacy, and when people get married they move out of home! I don't know ASK HER! Just because in the CO's culture generations upon generations live together in one house - can't believe people get paid to do this stuff.


__________________________________________________________
*When thinking from the applicants side yes those questions sounds stupid. But Australian Government has there own views and concerns. Australian Government is not entitled to allow every tom and harry to Migrate to Australia, they are just doing us a favor so they have the full rights to ask in-detail personal questions. Just because they ask such question they don't refuse entry to Australia. They just wanted to make sure if your marriage is genuine. On the other hand Australian Government is paying so mush money for unemployed migrants and this has become a treat to Australia. They are just Trying to do there best to protect there country. 
When talking about cultural issues, Australian government has every right to assume that your culture might clash with Australian culture which might lead to family issues. In reality such cases are common. It might be very true that you are fully adaptable to the Australian culture. Most of all it is your responsibility to accept the Australian culture, Values and living principals if you wish to migrate to Australia. Instead, if you deny Australian Culture and values you shouldn't migrate to a such country. Australian government didn't invite you, or they don't need your service. But you need Australian Governments service as it is your need of migrating to Australia, so Plz have bit more respect than this. [/I][/I]*


----------



## Chris McGrath

nimeb said:


> __________________________________________________________
> *When thinking from the applicants side yes those questions sounds stupid. But Australian Government has there own views and concerns. Australian Government is not entitled to allow every tom and harry to Migrate to Australia, they are just doing us a favor so they have the full rights to ask in-detail personal questions. Just because they ask such question they don't refuse entry to Australia. They just wanted to make sure if your marriage is genuine. On the other hand Australian Government is paying so mush money for unemployed migrants and this has become a treat to Australia. They are just Trying to do there best to protect there country.
> When talking about cultural issues, Australian government has every right to assume that your culture might clash with Australian culture which might lead to family issues. In reality such cases are common. It might be very true that you are fully adaptable to the Australian culture. Most of all it is your responsibility to accept the Australian culture, Values and living principals if you wish to migrate to Australia. Instead, if you deny Australian Culture and values you shouldn't migrate to a such country. Australian government didn't invite you, or they don't need your service. But you need Australian Governments service as it is your need of migrating to Australia, so Plz have bit more respect than this. [/I][/I]*


A DIAC officer is not entitled to ask anything. I know of one in Shanghai who asked the applicant when she first make love with her sponsor. She complained, officer was sacked, a totally improper question. An interview I attended years ago in Sydney with a client who was pregnant was told that the officer could not make a decision until the baby was born as the officer needed to se who the father was.

In 2010, you cant behave like that even if one is a Government Official!.

Cheers

Chris McGrath
Migration Lawyer


----------



## Wanderer

nimeb said:


> __________________________________________________________
> *When thinking from the applicants side yes those questions sounds stupid. But Australian Government has there own views and concerns. Australian Government is not entitled to allow every tom and harry to Migrate to Australia, they are just doing us a favor so they have the full rights to ask in-detail personal questions. Just because they ask such question they don't refuse entry to Australia. They just wanted to make sure if your marriage is genuine. On the other hand Australian Government is paying so mush money for unemployed migrants and this has become a treat to Australia. They are just Trying to do there best to protect there country.
> When talking about cultural issues, Australian government has every right to assume that your culture might clash with Australian culture which might lead to family issues. In reality such cases are common. It might be very true that you are fully adaptable to the Australian culture. Most of all it is your responsibility to accept the Australian culture, Values and living principals if you wish to migrate to Australia. Instead, if you deny Australian Culture and values you shouldn't migrate to a such country. Australian government didn't invite you, or they don't need your service. But you need Australian Governments service as it is your need of migrating to Australia, so Plz have bit more respect than this. [/I][/I]*


Cultural differences are a two way street nimeb and our Australian government had in flavour the term multicultural society for some time and whether we wish to define it or not, we do have many of our population from different backgrounds and that has been happening for many decades, people of some nationalities/religions backgrounds assimilating easier and quicker than others in many contexts.

But culture is one thing and personal life intrusion is another.

Chris in response above has summed up what the situation should be.


----------



## nimeb

*Reply post*

Thanks Chris


----------



## Skydancer

My husband had his partner visa interview in Delhi today. To my great surprise he told me it was not conducted with his case officer (Australian female), but with an Indian male. Is this normal procedure? We were expecting that he would meet his CO. I haven't had a chance to ask him yet which questions were asked, but the interview did go for one full hour! He was told that the decision can be expected in three or four months. I'm worried :-( It's so long to be apart....


----------



## Skydancer

All the standard questions were asked. He also was asked about what we gifted each other for our wedding, which was the last film we saw together, whether I had a car in Australia, my parents names, and about my previous relationship. There was no probing or in-depth questioning and the interviewer was pleasant and polite, though not "smiley" and "chatty"!

To all of you worried about the interview, relax. The interviewer tries to put you at ease. It's not like those stories one hears of being interrogated, reduced to tears and humiliated.


----------



## midnite_crisis

Spouse Visa: Applied in Dubai, Moved to Lebanon
Interview conducted over the phone in Lebanon.

How old is your partner, D.O.B
What do you know about her family and relatives
What did you like about ur spouse
Did you move in together when you got married
Does she work?
How we met, got engaged, and married
If we used to go out together before and after we were engaged, and how many times a week
When did we first fall in love
If the visa got rejected, will you re-apply?
Where are you going to live when you first go to Australia
Are the people who you are intending to live with over there aware with this arrangement?
Working in Australia: If you don't find work, what will you do?

The phone interview took around 1 hour.
Our case officer asked us why we didn't provide them with evidence of our relationship, such as photos: we gave them 3 cds one of our wedding video and 300+ pictures. 
Just goes to show you how much they actually do their work, and in the end we suffer.


----------



## jerryvn01

Lavisy said:


> Only questions we were asked were:
> 
> Why I came into the country initially?
> When did we first meet?
> When did we first move in together?
> 
> Other questions were about my bfs name change, it really confused them! lol
> 
> Thats it, interview took 45mins, she briefly looked through our evidence and she was happy to grant our visas if it wasn't for us waiting on my police checks.


Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## sbjapan

*Visa Questions - some expected, some not*

I'm a US citizen living and working in Hong Kong. My partner is Australian.

Hi. Just had my visa interview today (19 July 2010). I am REALLY glad I found this forum before I had my interview, as it helped tremendously with the final question...

I'm in a de facto relationship - same-gender. I was nervous about the interview taking place in Hong Kong, but it didn't seem to faze the CO.

She made me feel a little more comfortable about the interview when she started off by saying that our file made it clear that our de facto relationship was a loving and lasting one (my partner and I had known each other a little over 3 years when we applied, and had considered ourselves partners for about 1 year and 2 weeks!).

Is your partner at work now? What does she do?
Have your parents met your partner? Have you met her family?
May we keep the pictures you submitted?
What will you do when you come to Australia? (I'm retiring, actually)
You've bought a portion of your partner's house - what other big expenses have you shared?
When did you meet each other?
When did you consider yourself in a relationship?
Who is this person in the picture?
What attracts you to each other?
Do you have animals?
How long was your partner in her first relationship?
Where is her son now?
Why did your former de facto relationship end?
What will you do if you don't get a visa (with a disclaimer that my CO's boss made her ask that question)?

That's what I remember at this point. It all took place in 30 minutes. My CO said that ALL de facto applicants are screened in person.

Susan


----------



## Dexter

I remember my interview from over 3 years ago. A few questions I was asked:

- how did you and your wife meet
- does she have any siblings
- in which city does her sister live
- do you remember where you had dinner after getting married
- does your wife know about your previous relationships
- what if your visa gets rejected? what are you going to do?


----------



## maggie2010

*great*



mike said:


> I am sure everyone gets nervous about the interview. I know I did when I went for a defacto visa. To help people prepare, I thought I would start this thread for people to post what questions what the immigration officer asked you or your partner in the interview.
> 
> If you have any questions about visas or the interview, please don't post them here - start a new thread.


mike is a so kind person.


----------



## LoveDelight

I had my interview today and this is what my case officer asked:

What is your full name and date of birth?
What is your sponser's full name and date of birth?
What is your current job tittle?
What is your sponser's job tittle?
When did you meet your sponser?
When did you and your sponser start talking about marriage?
When did you and your sponser become engaged?
What is your sponsers father's name?
What does your sponser's father do for a living?
Have you met 
What is your sponsers mother's name?
What does she do for a living?
Does your sponser have any siblings?
What are their names and what do they do for a living?
What do you plan on doing for employment?
Where will you be living when you move to Australia?
Will you plan on living with house mates after the lease is up?
Where do you and your sponser plan on getting married?
Why did you and your sponser decide on an Australian visa instead of having your sponser try to immigrate to America?
Would your relationship end if your visa was denied?


----------



## maggie2010

LoveDelight said:


> I had my interview today and this is what my case officer asked:
> 
> What is your full name and date of birth?
> What is your sponser's full name and date of birth?
> What is your current job tittle?
> What is your sponser's job tittle?
> When did you meet your sponser?
> When did you and your sponser start talking about marriage?
> When did you and your sponser become engaged?
> What is your sponsers father's name?
> What does your sponser's father do for a living?
> Have you met
> What is your sponsers mother's name?
> What does she do for a living?
> Does your sponser have any siblings?
> What are their names and what do they do for a living?
> What do you plan on doing for employment?
> Where will you be living when you move to Australia?
> Will you plan on living with house mates after the lease is up?
> Where do you and your sponser plan on getting married?
> Why did you and your sponser decide on an Australian visa instead of having your sponser try to immigrate to America?
> Would your relationship end if your visa was denied?


Thanks everybody, I learned so much. Really thx again.


----------



## ougirl22

I was asked essentially the same questions as the other posters, but I was unprepared for:

Does your partner have a degree? 
What type of degree does he have?
Where did he go to school?
What year did he graduate?

I didn't know what year he graduated, but that didn't seem to be a big deal. 

At the end of the interview, my case officer asked if I had anything to add, and I took that opportunity to personalize a response after all those ticked boxes and generic forms.

I would also be sure that you can spell yours partner's full name and his immediate family members. My case officer asked me to spell things out, and I can see that some might trip up on that because of nerves.


----------



## nana

my question were:
how old my bf and i were
date of birth (i got wrong my bf date )
time of the relationship
how we met
when we thought we were a real couple and why
how we share bills
how he supports me
she said my relationship wasnt well fundamented so she asked for more papers such as bank statements of 1 year (we dint have acc together but my salary was being deposit in his bank acc)
tax papers, and more information.
She said as well that my relation was quite strange because of our ages :/ however, the other lady (the interview was made by 2 people) disagreed.
they also asked what did we have in common and which future plans we got
who was paying for me here and which economic level i belong to in my country.
what we used to do together and blablabla around 45 min ohhhhhhhh
it was really stresfull but when we finished i felt release and a bit disappointed (the interview was in english and i wasnt sure of my answers) i could answer better and say this and that but it didnt matter it was done.


----------



## Freya

Hi there
I'm soooo glad I found this site! I need some reassurance desperately. I sent off all our forms last week, and they should get there today or tomorrow.

A little background - I'm British, my partner is Australian, we've been together 14 months, and are living together in SW QLD. I'm currently on a working holiday visa, which is valid until the end of March next year.

We don't have any photos of us together - my boss took one of us at New Year last year, but I've asked him for it about a dozen times, and he never sent it to me. Other than that, I don't think there are any - I've got a few I've taken of him, but as I'm always the one with the camera in hand I'm never in them. We live in a little town in the outback, and there haven't been any real occasions for photos - I mean, your average Friday night sitting around in the pub doesn't call for photos (that, and neither of us is photogenic, so we hate having our pics taken). Do you think this will be a problem? 

Also, we got together 14 months ago, starting living together 12 months ago, but the only purchases we can prove only go back 9 months, and we've never bothered with a joint bank account. Will this be an issue? 

I'm currently here on a working holiday visa, which is valid until the end of March - if the decision on my visa isn't made in time, will I be given a bridging visa?

One question a few people were asked seems to be 'what will you do if your application is rejected?'. How on earth do you answer that? That's the one thing I'm trying so hard not to think about - we don't have a plan B, it'd ruin my life!

Can you help at all people?
Thanks
Freya


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Freya,

In our case, I didn't know about them needing photos, so we sent off my husband's offshore application without any. Two weeks or so later, when we got our email confirming that we had a Case officer, they also asked us to send a few more documents including photos. Most of our photos were either of me or of my hubby, taken consecutively at the same locations. I sent these, stapled together, so they could see we were both there at the same time. Luckily, we did have at least a few with relatives and even though we were not both in them, I sent them. Our photographic evidence was on the meagre side, but I sent 70 photos!

You still have time to take a few snaps, just in case they ask you to send some! Definitely get hold of the one from your boss, take a few more, especially some with mutual friends together with you all in the one photo. Be honest, and tell them that you just weren't "into" photography.

As for the dreaded question. Think about what you would do in case it was refused...

My husband answered that we need to be together, we love each other, and if we can't be together in Australia, then I would need to move to India, but life would be extremely hard for me as I'm used to life in the west, and also that I'm an only child and need to be here in Australia with my parents. He said that for himself he wouldn't care too much which country we live in, just as long as we are together.

Everyone's case is different, so just be honest, and tell it like it is! 

Wishing you all the best, stay positive, you will definitely get your visa


----------



## simone

Hello Everybody.. I am in Brazil now, waiting the DIAC send me some email to say if i need go to Brasilia to do the interview or not.. 
I have applied to the fiancee visa
Is very hard because I am in Brazil and my fiancee in Australia.
Someone have the same problem as I have...


----------



## kunaoei

I'm applying for a de facto spouse visa (Offshore) in Thailand. I was interviewed by a Thai case officer and it was all in Thai. It was very general and easy as questions are related to my application. The case officer was very friendly and helpful. Questions are;

1. What is my partner's name?
2. How many sisters or brothers do I and my partner have?
3. How and where did my partner and I meet?
4. When did we decide to live together?
5. Have we met our parents?
6. What is our future plan?
7. Have we thought about getting married or have children together?

This interview last for about an hour. Case officer made it clear that the final decision will be made within 4-5 weeks. No complicated issues.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## sweetredrose

I am Indonesian , and applied my prospective marriage visa in Aust Embassy Dubai, ( I was working there for abt 3 years). I obtained 2 police clearance from UAE and Indonesia . After 6 months they called me for interview and the questions were : When did the first time you meet your partner, what does he do, how many kids he has, what is your job , I think it is just common question, then she ( Indian) said ok I will give you a call next week, and 3 hours after she called me and said you forgot to answer some questions , do you like to do it by phone, and I said yes, then it was surprised me, when she called me again after 2 hours and said your visa is granted..Thank you God...


----------



## theskyisblue

simone said:


> Hello Everybody.. I am in Brazil now, waiting the DIAC send me some email to say if i need go to Brasilia to do the interview or not..
> I have applied to the fiancee visa
> Is very hard because I am in Brazil and my fiancee in Australia.
> Someone have the same problem as I have...


Hi simone
my fiance is currently waiting in brazil for his PMV visa & i am in australia. we've been waiting 4months now, & have not been requested to attend an interview yet -- my fiance lives far from Brasilia & it would be difficult to travel there, so i expect if they do request an interview, he could do it by phone...
cheers


----------



## cath74

nimeb said:


> __________________________________________________________
> *When thinking from the applicants side yes those questions sounds stupid. But Australian Government has there own views and concerns. Australian Government is not entitled to allow every tom and harry to Migrate to Australia, they are just doing us a favor so they have the full rights to ask in-detail personal questions. Just because they ask such question they don't refuse entry to Australia. They just wanted to make sure if your marriage is genuine. On the other hand Australian Government is paying so mush money for unemployed migrants and this has become a treat to Australia. They are just Trying to do there best to protect there country.
> When talking about cultural issues, Australian government has every right to assume that your culture might clash with Australian culture which might lead to family issues. In reality such cases are common. It might be very true that you are fully adaptable to the Australian culture. Most of all it is your responsibility to accept the Australian culture, Values and living principals if you wish to migrate to Australia. Instead, if you deny Australian Culture and values you shouldn't migrate to a such country. Australian government didn't invite you, or they don't need your service. But you need Australian Governments service as it is your need of migrating to Australia, so Plz have bit more respect than this. [/I][/I]*


Those questions were stupid!!! How is the first question relevant??!! Australia is an open friendly country and people meet in different places and hand their phone numbers over on the spot all the time, it's not illegal. And the second question is even dumber, "why does an adult move out of their parent's house"?? Well I could think of at least 1000000 reasons!! The questions were bias and stupid and irrelevant and should not have been asked, simple. They weren't migrating to Bangladesh but to Australia. Besides that in the year 2011 when the world is open to everyone (besides Australia of course) I don't see how allowing someone to migrate to Australia is doing them a favour. Australia these days has nothing more to offer than relatively good weather and the coast. It is struggling economically just like everyone else and needs migration actually. Also, you talk about migrants on the dole, what a joke. Migrants are generally the ones who work their guts out and support the thousands of Aussies on the dole. Also "nimeb" it's their country and not there country and threat not treat. Watch your spelling as it's frustrating to read misspelt quotes.


----------



## Nayara

post deleted


----------



## aussiegirl

NOTE!

Please *DO NOT *engage in any chit chat or debates through this thread. It is intended for people to record the questions they were asked in order to help others going through the same process.

If you want to ask people indiviual questions, try sending them a personal message, or post your own question for the forum to answer. If you want to give your opinion about a certain topic, look for another forum on this site through which to have your say and *PLEASE* don't do it here.

Thanks for your understanding


----------



## gnrlies

We were asked pretty standard questions. Nothing intrusive.

The main purpose I think was for her to see us together and interacting (we did it together in person). Of course we were asked questions about the relationship, details etc, but very casual.


----------



## DMartz29

Been reading the thread for almost an hour now and I feel really good that people share their experiences and questions asked during the interview process.

I just have a question though, when you lodge the application outside Australia, will the sponsor and partner be interviewed together? Here is my situation, I am currently leaving with my partner (which is not in AUS) and we are planning of lodging the application this month or next month, when we get to the interview portion, do we get separate interviews or we will be interviewed together?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sien

Phone interview for 309 de facto, lodged in Berlin.
The whole interview took about 30 minutes and my CO was very friendly.
Questions asked:
- My file number, full name and date of birth
- My partners full name
- I had to describe our relationship 12 months back from the date of application, where me and my partner were at that time and how our relationship developed from that time. When we saw each other again (I was in Holland and he was in Australia back then)
- If he had met my siblings, parents and friends and how
- I was asked for the dates when we saw each other and when we were apart during our relationship
- What we did when we were together in Australia, where we lived
- Why I left Australia
- What my house is like in Holland and if it was a shared house
- My current job and my partners current job
- What kind of joint financial commitments we have/had
- If I could see myself living in Australia and if I had explored job/work options
- Why we choose for Australia
- What we would do when the Visa was not granted
Then I was asked if I had any questions.
Most of the questions were answered in the documents, forms and papers I had submitted. I felt like it was a confirmation of what we had provided and my CO went into a little more detail to that.


----------



## Furryball

Hi all, I'm lodging my visa tomorrow in Australia - does everyone have interviews? Or is it to immi's discretion?


----------



## kofebear

We were extremely nervous about the interview (just the type of people we are ). The applicant (my fiancee) prepared by reading through pages and pages of forums from Russia about what sort of questions they may ask. I read through most of this thread as preperation.

We'd prepared a very thorough application with a tonne of evidence, so the first thing the CO said after introducing herself was that she believed our relationship was genuine and had no questions about our relationship. The CO was very nice, made us feel very relaxed and asked a few questions about why I had studied Chinese (I'm a full time student living in China) and why I had chosen that certain city to study. To be honest most of the questions were directed at me, the sponsor, rather than my partner, the applicant. We found the interview to be very social; not sure if both myself and my partner both being foreigners in a foreign country had anything to do with it. 

We were asked to provide some extra documentation to go with the application, as well as an AOS.

Apart from that there wasn't anything else; very smooth, CO seemed to be very experienced!


----------



## Kosova

I had my Telephone interview yesterday, i think i did bad cause i was stresisng, and panicing and the quetsions they asked me i didnt even have time to think about the answer so i went all over the place, im so scared now they will refuse my fiances application again as it was refused last year.. but i cant imagine if they do... i mean they cant take a few questions they asked me and then base it on the decison, i mean we have a baby together, and we are both australian citizens, but i feel so stressed out, in the end i did apologise that i was speaking too fast, and i felt very nervous. Now I'm so worried


----------



## nitka

To Kosova: if you are an Australian citizen, why would you need a visa to Australia? You said : "we are both australian citizens".... I just don't understand that. Everybody is stressed when interviewed, so you should not worry that much.


----------



## Kosova

nitka said:


> To Kosova: if you are an Australian citizen, why would you need a visa to Australia? You said : "we are both australian citizens".... I just don't understand that. Everybody is stressed when interviewed, so you should not worry that much.


sorry i meant the baby and i not my fiance heheh.. sorry.. but yeah the interview was so stressfullllll... arghhh never felt so streessed in my life.. i was all over the place feel like i did bad though


----------



## Kosova

mike said:


> I am sure everyone gets nervous about the interview. I know I did when I went for a defacto visa. To help people prepare, I thought I would start this thread for people to post what questions what the immigration officer asked you or your partner in the interview.
> 
> If you have any questions about visas or the interview, please don't post them here - start a new thread.


hey, i had my interview yesterday i think i did very bad cause i was speaking very fast, mumbling my words i was all ova the place they asked me some questions,,, which put me a bit on the spot...i felt i did so bad... cause i didnt ev en have time to think about the answer and i spoke a lot too...and very fast... its the second time im applying for the visa subclass 300.. it was refised last year, but i didnt go for an appeal i just applied all ova again, i have a baby with my fiance now he is 3 weeks old. My fiance had his interview last week which lasted 2 hours his interview went very well.. but i know my interview went so bad i started crying after. they cant refuse his visa again (i hope not, i will go crazy) i have a baby with him, and i have so much evidence to support my application, they cant refuse his visa again cause i did bad.. right? im freaking out cause i did bad... i was expecting her call eitheer i was in the middle of changing my baby too...

they asked for the babies birth certificate and him to do his medicals.. & this character form.... but i have afeeling cause of the baby the cant refuse it... they cant stop a father to come to australia to re-unite with wife and son...last time it was refused cause my C.O wasnt convinced we were together, and lasttime my c.o stated the rreasons why... but this time there is no reason why he cant come to australia his other half is here.. do u agree with me?

tc...


----------



## augenblick

Kosova said:


> hey, i had my interview yesterday i think i did very bad cause i was speaking very fast, mumbling my words i was all ova the place they asked me some questions,,, which put me a bit on the spot...i felt i did so bad... cause i didnt ev en have time to think about the answer and i spoke a lot too...and very fast... its the second time im applying for the visa subclass 300.. it was refised last year, but i didnt go for an appeal i just applied all ova again, i have a baby with my fiance now he is 3 weeks old. My fiance had his interview last week which lasted 2 hours his interview went very well.. but i know my interview went so bad i started crying after. they cant refuse his visa again (i hope not, i will go crazy) i have a baby with him, and i have so much evidence to support my application, they cant refuse his visa again cause i did bad.. right? im freaking out cause i did bad... i was expecting her call eitheer i was in the middle of changing my baby too...
> 
> they asked for the babies birth certificate and him to do his medicals.. & this character form.... but i have afeeling cause of the baby the cant refuse it... they cant stop a father to come to australia to re-unite with wife and son...last time it was refused cause my C.O wasnt convinced we were together, and lasttime my c.o stated the rreasons why... but this time there is no reason why he cant come to australia his other half is here.. do u agree with me?
> 
> tc...


2 hours, wow thats a long interview  Congratulations on the baby too  yes i agree, i think that they won't reject his visa because you have a baby now and it is convincing that you are together and serious about each other. Best of luck with your application, please let us know the outcome of your application


----------



## becsim08

*how much longer??? Applying from India*

Hi all,

I am very worried about my husband's visa. I have been waiting for seven months and he is wasting his life in India. I am an australian citizen and we applied a month after our marriage in India. He has never been to Australia and our relationship was basically arranged and we developed our relationship long distance over the internet etc. I then went to India to marry him in January. We are also quite young so I am concerned that they will not believe we are genuine even though we have jumped through hoops to prove we are genuine to everyone at every level of beurocracy. Trying to register our marriage in India was a similar debacle.

Anyway we had the interviews and I think that went OK... like they asked about the history of our relationship and dates of birth and stuff like that and about my conversion to Islam (I converted for him), but after that we have heard NOTHING. As I said it has been seven months... does anyone know what the usual processing time for things like this is from India? Also what sort of likelihood is there that they will reject him based on what I have said.

If need be I will pay for him to go to canada and when I have finished my degree I will join him there. I don't really want to live in Canada but if it is the only way for me to be with him then I guess I must. Are the chances of us immigrating to Canada better than the chances of him coming him to live with me because I don't think the Australian government are being particularly generous with visas for young Indian men at this particular juncture?

Any response on these questions would be very much appreciated. Thankyou in advance for your time. I am writing this at two o'clock in the morning because I am so stressed out about this that I can't sleep.


----------



## Realman2011

Kosova, pls can you tell us some of the question they asked you for others to be prepared for their own interview.?


----------



## Realman2011

Hi,
I am applying for pmv and i had my interview yesterday 6/10/2007, which is extactly 9 months that my application has been lodged.Actually i have already loaded myself before the interviwed and my case officer was very nice and friedly. 
The interviwed lasted for 50 minits.
And i think i did pretty good, all the answer has been prepared for and my Case said that i did pretty good and he wish that everyone could be like me.
Nothing to scared , or nervous about coz am well prepared with the help of some of the interview question on this forum. 
My case officer did not ask for any additional document and he said that he will be able to finalise his decision in 2 weeks time.
Thanks to you all.
My case asked me the following questions:

1. About myself., Name, age, date of birth , where i was born, nationality.
2.About my fiancee, ( The same as above)
3. Explaination on How and when we meet and how the relationship beign.
4.How long have we known each other?
5.When do we first contacted each other?
6.when do we meet personally and How?
7. where did my fiancee born?
8. what is my fiancee do for living?
9. My fiancee Hobby and intrest?
10. How many children did my fiancee have and how old are they?
11. What is their name?
12 my fiancee father and mother name?
13. where do they live?
14. My fiancee Family background?
15.,My fiancee religous background?
14. When and where do i propose to my fiancee and what date?
15.Why do i want to marry my fiancee.... (Funny question.)
16.Myself Family background?
17. where did my fiancee attended college.?
18.What do i love about my fiancee?
19. Do i ever doubt that our relationship is not going to last?
.20 My fiancee best Food and drink when we go out ?
21.What activities do we do together?
22.How many brother and sister did my fiancee have?
23.Why do i want to go to australia instead of taking my fiancee to my own country to live?
24. Do we plan to have children?
25. When do i meet my fiancee last?
26. How do we support each other physically ,when we are together?
27. My past relationship?
28. How do we support each other fiancially?
29. My future plan in australia?
30. What kind of Job do i wish to do in Australia if my visa granted?
31.How long do we start our relationship after we meet?
32. Do we still contact each other and how oftern?
33. Coz my fiancee is not work at the moment... He asked me that how do we manage since my fiancee is not working and me too is not working?
34. My fiancee past relationship?


----------



## ramachandra.nama

hello do you have any idea on student MRT cases how is it in the court?
i have my hearing on 6 dec and i have no idea about these things.
they refused my visa because they feel that i have not shown enough funds to study.
could ou please gide me how the interview will be?
thanks,
rama


----------



## IMkddj

Realman2011 said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for pmv and i had my interview yesterday 6/10/2007, which is extactly 9 months that my application has been lodged.Actually i have already loaded myself before the interviwed and my case officer was very nice and friedly.
> The interviwed lasted for 50 minits.
> And i think i did pretty good, all the answer has been prepared for and my Case said that i did pretty good and he wish that everyone could be like me.
> Nothing to scared , or nervous about coz am well prepared with the help of some of the interview question on this forum.
> My case officer did not ask for any additional document and he said that he will be able to finalise his decision in 2 weeks time.
> Thanks to you all.
> My case asked me the following questions:
> 
> 1. About myself., Name, age, date of birth , where i was born, nationality.
> 2.About my fiancee, ( The same as above)
> 3. Explaination on How and when we meet and how the relationship beign.
> 4.How long have we known each other?
> 5.When do we first contacted each other?
> 6.when do we meet personally and How?
> 7. where did my fiancee born?
> 8. what is my fiancee do for living?
> 9. My fiancee Hobby and intrest?
> 10. How many children did my fiancee have and how old are they?
> 11. What is their name?
> 12 my fiancee father and mother name?
> 13. where do they live?
> 14. My fiancee Family background?
> 15.,My fiancee religous background?
> 14. When and where do i propose to my fiancee and what date?
> 15.Why do i want to marry my fiancee.... (Funny question.)
> 16.Myself Family background?
> 17. where did my fiancee attended college.?
> 18.What do i love about my fiancee?
> 19. Do i ever doubt that our relationship is not going to last?
> .20 My fiancee best Food and drink when we go out ?
> 21.What activities do we do together?
> 22.How many brother and sister did my fiancee have?
> 23.Why do i want to go to australia instead of taking my fiancee to my own country to live?
> 24. Do we plan to have children?
> 25. When do i meet my fiancee last?
> 26. How do we support each other physically ,when we are together?
> 27. My past relationship?
> 28. How do we support each other fiancially?
> 29. My future plan in australia?
> 30. What kind of Job do i wish to do in Australia if my visa granted?
> 31.How long do we start our relationship after we meet?
> 32. Do we still contact each other and how oftern?
> 33. Coz my fiancee is not work at the moment... He asked me that how do we manage since my fiancee is not working and me too is not working?
> 34. My fiancee past relationship?


Geeeez that's a lot of questions, basically its all about what we wrote on the application form..
Where are u from realman?


----------



## strawberry11

hi guys,

i just had my interview today for about 13 mins only for my 309/100 visa lodge in Indonesia (Jakarta). She asked about:
1. My partner's name
2. His job and his pay per year
3. How long he's been working there
4. How we met, when, when we move in together
5. Have we met each other family and when was that
6. Have we had trip together and when was that
7. Is my partner live with me now
8. Have we had defacto partner before
9. And few questions about me

Thats all..She said she doesn't need to interview me but because i apply defacto she needs to interview me. She was very happy with my application. I was very nervous before. Good luck guys


----------



## amineniangala

hi all,
me and my fiancee just lodge the application at the australian embassy cairo,egypt.
still waiting for there email for health check and interview.
i would like to know if i have to take any documents to the interview?photos,letters and so?
thx a lot for your help


----------



## Realman2011

amineniangala said:


> hi all,
> me and my fiancee just lodge the application at the australian embassy cairo,egypt.
> still waiting for there email for health check and interview.
> i would like to know if i have to take any documents to the interview?photos,letters and so?
> thx a lot for your help[/QUO
> 
> Yes if theres any outstanding document that you still want to give them you should take them along with you. Probably your Co will ask you if theres any document that you will like to submitt.


----------



## Bushu

*Interviews in person or by phone?*

Hey there,

I would like to know, my partner and I are applying for the Defacto visa and I have noticed that most of you have had your interviews by phone. Is this always the case or do you have to go to the immigration office in person at some point?

This website is so helpful. Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------



## xx0123

*pregnant CO, can this speed up the process*

My partner went to the interview 1 week after submitting the application&#8230; we found this really quick.. as well as being booked in to go for medical examination 3 days after the interview.
one thing he told me is that his CO was about 5 months pregnant..
so we were thinking maybe she wants to get her cases out of the way and finished with before she goes on leave in a few months..

or are we dreaming???...


----------



## amimi

my wife australian citizen, i m in tunisia now waiting visa spouse partner, i will have interview on may2012, have problem if my wife havent work now because in disability pension? and how long time they can answer me after this interview?


----------



## IMkddj

Bushu said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I would like to know, my partner and I are applying for the Defacto visa and I have noticed that most of you have had your interviews by phone. Is this always the case or do you have to go to the immigration office in person at some point?
> 
> This website is so helpful. Thanks so much for all the advice.


Hello Bushu,
The interview could be by phone or personal appearance. Depends on your case officer and the situation. Some don't even call for an interview.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## amineniangala

hi all,
there is some of  the question i got asked by my co this morning(prospective marriage visa sub300)
when and where did u first meet?how your relationship developed?
are u or your sponsor previously married?is your sponsor pregnant?
when was the last time you've seen your fiancée?how did you maintain contact?
when did u get engaged?did u have a party?
what your fiancée do for living?how often do you talk to each other?
guess jst be honest and stay calm and hopefully all goes well.
good luck to all of us.
cheers,
amine


----------



## fmikael

this is very helpfull, 
we are waiting for the interview, they said after background check is done they start the process, today is the 3rd month.


----------



## Merit

*interview questions review tribunal MRT*

my wife having interview questions with review tribunal MRT Next week can person told what question will ask my wife??
thank you

Merit


----------



## Merit

my wife having interview questions with review tribunal MRT Next week can person told what question will ask my wife??
thank you


----------



## Merit

*interview questions with review tribunal MRT*

my wife having interview questions with review tribunal MRT Next week can person told what question will ask my wife??
thank you


----------



## MelisUur

I applied in Ankara Turkey and our caseworker doesn't need an interview from us thank god! But my best-friends sister had the interview last year and they asked her important dates(when you met, bday, wedding date ect..) questions about your partners family, What you will do in Aus and what will you do if the visa gets refused..
Good luck to everybody and don't stress!! If your relationship is genuine ders nothing to worry about


----------



## Murloc

My friend from the Philippines had her interview in Manila & one of the questions was "what brand of underwear does he wear". That seems a bit of a strange question!


----------



## Boboa

Not really. I know my partners favorite underwear brand


----------



## russellie

Chris McGrath said:


> A DIAC officer is not entitled to ask anything. I know of one in Shanghai who asked the applicant when she first make love with her sponsor. She complained, officer was sacked, a totally improper question. An interview I attended years ago in Sydney with a client who was pregnant was told that the officer could not make a decision until the baby was born as the officer needed to se who the father was.
> 
> In 2010, you cant behave like that even if one is a Government Official!.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris McGrath
> Migration Lawyer


So Chris, how is an interview to be conducted if the DIAC officer is not entitled to ask questions?

I can see a very funny scenario being acted out.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

russellie said:


> So Chris, how is an interview to be conducted if the DIAC officer is not entitled to ask questions?
> 
> I can see a very funny scenario being acted out.


yesterday i got an interview through the phone me and my fiancee in sydney at the same time . i am from egypt but i work in abu dhabi .
they asked as follow .
1- information about me name , age , family , brothers in the form i uploaded 
2 - about my fiancee if my family accept or refuse , if i want kids , what is my plans in australia , if my family know my fiancee , how long we r together , where we met , when she came to me where did we stay , how did we stay in the hotel even she is not my wife yet , who knows about our relation ,
3- she took my brother mobile phone and they contacted him in egypt today and also my dad they asked them the same question .
4- she asked me what will be my decission if the visa is refused .
mostly the case officer was a friendly and polite officer she was good and the conversation went well

hope i can hear good news soon 
if any one knows mostly how long they take to give the reply pls to tell me


----------



## fmikael

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> yesterday i got an interview through the phone me and my fiancee in sydney at the same time . i am from egypt but i work in abu dhabi .
> they asked as follow .
> 1- information about me name , age , family , brothers in the form i uploaded
> 2 - about my fiancee if my family accept or refuse , if i want kids , what is my plans in australia , if my family know my fiancee , how long we r together , where we met , when she came to me where did we stay , how did we stay in the hotel even she is not my wife yet , who knows about our relation ,
> 3- she took my brother mobile phone and they contacted him in egypt today and also my dad they asked them the same question .
> 4- she asked me what will be my decission if the visa is refused .
> mostly the case officer was a friendly and polite officer she was good and the conversation went well
> 
> hope i can hear good news soon
> if any one knows mostly how long they take to give the reply pls to tell me


All the best for you and your Partner Amr, 
I did apply in Abu dhabi too, been 4 Month and waiting patiently, sent you a private message hope you can get baxk to me


----------



## IMkddj

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> yesterday i got an interview through the phone me and my fiancee in sydney at the same time . i am from egypt but i work in abu dhabi .
> they asked as follow .
> 1- information about me name , age , family , brothers in the form i uploaded
> 2 - about my fiancee if my family accept or refuse , if i want kids , what is my plans in australia , if my family know my fiancee , how long we r together , where we met , when she came to me where did we stay , how did we stay in the hotel even she is not my wife yet , who knows about our relation ,
> 3- she took my brother mobile phone and they contacted him in egypt today and also my dad they asked them the same question .
> 4- she asked me what will be my decission if the visa is refused .
> mostly the case officer was a friendly and polite officer she was good and the conversation went well
> 
> hope i can hear good news soon
> if any one knows mostly how long they take to give the reply pls to tell me


Hi Amr,
What visa did you lodged? Never heard before that CO asked for siblings/parents number for interview.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

IMkddj said:


> Hi Amr,
> What visa did you lodged? Never heard before that CO asked for siblings/parents number for interview.


am applying for migrant to Australia by a partner which is my gf 
they asked for my family just to know if they know her well or not and to know if our relationship is genuine or not


----------



## IMkddj

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> am applying for migrant to Australia by a partner which is my gf
> they asked for my family just to know if they know her well or not and to know if our relationship is genuine or not


Is that a fiance visa


----------



## IMkddj

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> am applying for migrant to Australia by a partner which is my gf
> they asked for my family just to know if they know her well or not and to know if our relationship is genuine or not


Is that a fiance visa, de facto? 
Because normally, they only interview the applicant. And sometimes the partner.


----------



## fmikael

as Far as I know they assess the relationship, if the evidance that people provide are enough ( like living together, sharing a house, car, kids, )
ect, then sometimes they dont interview the Applicant.
in my case ( i applied for defacto 309, where myself and my partner did not live together, due to myself living in Abu Dhabi and my partner( Australian) living in lebanon But met at least twice a month ) all the proof where there and my CO informed me that my file is organise and when the background check is completed they will assess if we need an interview or not.

Best of luck to you All
today Mark 4 month after submission.


----------



## JEdwards

Hi to all,
Thanks to evryone contributing information in here its very helpful I have been reading hours in here.
I am applying subclass 300 in Singapore and on 4th month now. Did not heard anything about it yet except about my medical when I tried to get tourist visa while waiting for the fiancee visa.
All my papers was frontloaded upon lodgement of the application except for few they asked after receiving my application.
I hope my interview goes well like most here.

Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## JEdwards

Hi to all,
Thanks to evryone contributing information in here its very helpful I have been reading hours in here.
I am applying subclass 300 in Singapore and on 4th month now. Did not heard anything about it yet except about my medical when I tried to get tourist visa while waiting for the fiancee visa.
All my papers was frontloaded upon lodgement of the application except for few they asked after receiving my application.
I hope my interview goes well like most here.

Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## philipg

Freya said:


> Hi there
> 
> One question a few people were asked seems to be 'what will you do if your application is rejected?'. How on earth do you answer that? That's the one thing I'm trying so hard not to think about - we don't have a plan B, *it'd ruin my life*!
> 
> Can you help at all people?
> Thanks
> Freya


Freya
The question seems to be aimed at determining how serious you are about the relationship.
If you answered the way you did here, it's probably the perfect answer.
Shows you're really committed.

Philip


----------



## krissybaby

*interview for SPOUSAL 309 ??*

Hi, would like to ask if there have been an interview for spousal 309 applicants from Philippines here ?


----------



## Ellie_Tie

> what will you do if your application is rejected?


I think you must show that you have a back-up-plan.


----------



## philipg

Ellie_Tie said:


> I think you must show that you have a back-up-plan.


Hi Ellie_Tie
Can you tell us what a back up plan would look like?

Cheers


----------



## philipg

Thank you to everyone who posted in this topic.
Such a lot of great information. I'm sure it will help if/when my fiance is called to an interview.
I've copied and emailed to her, in preparation for "the interview".

Is everyone who makes a sub-class 300 application (PMV), required to attend an interview?


----------



## Ellie_Tie

philipg said:


> Hi Ellie_Tie
> Can you tell us what a back up plan would look like?
> 
> Cheers


Yes of course.
You will say that you will keep up working what you have been working on. Doing the same things you have been doing till now. Same things.
Just like ...now you will invest in something, have credit for new bussines..or buy a new car, better than you have...
like nothing special 
Me, would say that this winter, If I don't get visa will go in Hawaii for New year.


----------



## Ellie_Tie

philipg said:


> Hi Ellie_Tie
> Can you tell us what a back up plan would look like?
> 
> Cheers


Yes of course.
You will say that you will keep up working what you have been working on. Doing the same things you have been doing till now. Same things.
Just like ...now you will invest in something, have credit for new business..or buy a new car, better than you have...
like nothing special 
Me, would say that this winter, If I don't get visa will go in Hawaii for New year.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

i was asked that question by immigration
and i answered that i willnot give up on my fiancee i will convince her to come to live with me . i wasnt thinking about coming to australia before i met her and i am still able to work in here and earn money so i will not let my love go away from me i will bring her to my place and convince her to stay here with me and marry me here in uae .


in the end i got rejected
guys please note that the immigration officer acts friendly but it is a fake friendly way you need to be very smart on him . say the truth but still u need to say it in the correct way . dont act friendly . be almost seriouse . dont let any thing take ur attention away of him or her . they will use every thing they can against u . sit stright and talk fluent yeah fluent it is very important to them . dnt smile too much keep ur face in a friendly way but not smiling . if u got interviwed by phone like me . dnt seem hesitant on any question dnt take time to answer . if u have any thing in ur hands through it and stay in a very calm place where there is no any sound else beside u . dnt keep pen or papper in ur hands they will use it against u 
sorry to say that after my experience with them i consider them half enemy . u must becarful with them they r not really nice ppl .
good luck to every one and to me also . i will marry my fiancee here soon in egypt and then we will apply again for a marriage visa


----------



## aussiegirl

I'd just like to say that although some members have had twrrible experiences with case officers and DIAC in general, they ARE human. Yes, this means they make mistakes and get stressed, but it also means they know how hard the visa process is. 

I can't say why some case officers seem meaner than others, but it's a huge department with offices all over the world so local customs, politics, economics etc also affects how they act.

Anyway, all I'm trying to say is don't give up hope, be calm and don't think DIAC is the enemy.


----------



## crasht

MelisUur said:


> I applied in Ankara Turkey and our caseworker doesn't need an interview from us thank god! But my best-friends sister had the interview last year and they asked her important dates(when you met, bday, wedding date ect..) questions about your partners family, What you will do in Aus and what will you do if the visa gets refused..
> Good luck to everybody and don't stress!! If your relationship is genuine ders nothing to worry about


Hello,
I just wanted to ask how you know that your CO doesn't require a interview from you? Did you hear from them because you asked them, or did they just inform you without any prompting?

thanks


----------



## MelisUur

crasht said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to ask how you know that your CO doesn't require a interview from you? Did you hear from them because you asked them, or did they just inform you without any prompting?
> 
> thanks


Well I called them while I was on holiday in Ankara(capital city of turkey) and I asked will you require my husband to be interviewed cause we are currently in Ankara so it would be perfect time for us to come in and be interviewed and my CO said there's no need I have already put your marriage down as real ect..
So to answer your question I asked them


----------



## crasht

MelisUur said:


> Well I called them while I was on holiday in Ankara(capital city of turkey) and I asked will you require my husband to be interviewed cause we are currently in Ankara so it would be perfect time for us to come in and be interviewed and my CO said there's no need I have already put your marriage down as real ect..
> So to answer your question I asked them


Hmm, that is probably a VERY VERY good way to get some information out of any CO's. It sounds like you weren't just going there for that, but if anyone else maybe did the same thing, it might provide an idea of how they're travelling. 
Unfortunately for me this is not really an option just yet, but I guess if it were a few more months down the track, I might be tempted to suggest that to my fiance.

thanks for the reply!


----------



## MelisUur

crasht said:


> Hmm, that is probably a VERY VERY good way to get some information out of any CO's. It sounds like you weren't just going there for that, but if anyone else maybe did the same thing, it might provide an idea of how they're travelling.
> Unfortunately for me this is not really an option just yet, but I guess if it were a few more months down the track, I might be tempted to suggest that to my fiance.
> 
> thanks for the reply!


No worries..
Yes it probably is the most best/sneaky way to find out this information otherwise you can just ask them but 90% chance they won't tell you anything! 
Good luck


----------



## kangaro

Hi there I got an email from my lawyer that I'm having interview on Thursday by phone, Oh God! I'm nerves and frustrated, anyone have Berlin office experience pls some advice!


----------



## IMkddj

kangaro said:


> Hi there I got an email from my lawyer that I'm having interview on Thursday by phone, Oh God! I'm nerves and frustrated, anyone have Berlin office experience pls some advice!


Hiya Kangaroo,

Don't worry you'll be fine. Do not be nervous. It's not a job interview, it's just about your relationship / visa :')


----------



## kangaro

Thanks! I was lookin on forum and everyone got asked " what u gonna do if u got refused?" what kind of interview dat? What answer we gonna have for dat?
It's our part of our life to be with our partner, I really don't know what I'm gonna say for dat,


----------



## IMkddj

kangaro said:


> Thanks! I was lookin on forum and everyone got asked " what u gonna do if u got refused?" what kind of interview dat? What answer we gonna have for dat?
> It's our part of our life to be with our partner, I really don't know what I'm gonna say for dat,


The only way to find it easy to answer that / those questions is to say what you really feel. Do not think what to say. It will just drive you crazy


----------



## IMkddj

kangaro said:


> Thanks! I was lookin on forum and everyone got asked " what u gonna do if u got refused?" what kind of interview dat? What answer we gonna have for dat?
> It's our part of our life to be with our partner, I really don't know what I'm gonna say for dat,


The only way to find it easy to answer that / those questions is to say what you really feel. Do not think what to say. It will just drive you crazy.


----------



## sbjapan

Kangaro,

When my CO asked the question about "What will you do if your visa is refused?", I looked at her, and said, "Well, I guess the first thing I would do is start crying!".

She grinned at me, and then kind of apologized, and said that she was required to ask everyone that question. IMkddj is right. Don't think about it - just answer from your heart. In face, I liked your answer above: "It's part of our life to be with our partner!"


----------



## triffslizzy

thanks everybody on posting on this thread!! its really informative and very helpful to me...!


----------



## ebinmoothedam

*CO surprise call !*

Hey all,

The CO contacted me finally today ! It was a surprise call from him while I was in the office. The call went for like 30 minutes and he wanted to know how my relationship started. He wanted to know about the dates and I couldnt recollect them. I was in a shock that the CO has called for an interview and I wasnt prepared. Anyways I went ahead with it.

He basically wanted me to explain everything about my relationship. I met my fiance face to face in Indonesia and he wanted me to explain about it too. He also aksed me about my previous tourist visa being rejected and why I didnt mention anything about my fiance in the first tourist visa. He also wanted to know why we have decided to get married in Australia. He then wanted me to give the contact numbers of my fiance and he did interview her on the same day !!!! He asked her about questions like why she thinks this relationship will workout and how can she prove that the relationship is genuine and stuff.

He wanted me to sent him documents that proves I am in communication with her since 2009. I can send him copies of my email, but i am not sure about phone calls and skype logs. Also he mentioned the following :

_Questions from Form 47SP
Complete the below mentioned questions of the Form 47SP carefully, as these were not completed in your application. Do not answer these questions with 'not applicable' or 'N/A'. You are required to provide only the requested pages and not the entire form. All the pages should be signed and dated (self attested) by you.

(a) question 81 (clearly mentioning 'have never travelled outside India' OR your foreign trip details)

(b) question 82 . Please take the time to answer this question carefully and include:
o the periods you have lived in India as well as other countries till date
o countries in which you have lived for 12 months in total during the last 10 years. For example, if you lived in another country for six months, then returned to India, then went back to that country for another six months, include the periods lived in that country.
o every country in which you have lived for the entire 10 year period._

I have "lived" in Indonesia other than my country and I lived in Indonesia for 2 weeks. This was clearely mentioned in the application. I really dont know why he wants me to send it again.

Well I believe I have answered all the questions and like he mentioned he sent me the email with the HAP ID.

Hope the medicals will go good and they dont put any issues. I believe I am a healthy person with occassional fever and headaches.

Thank you all


----------



## someuser

My wife and I are living in Kenya Jobless just waiting to go to Australia (since Sept 2011). The only interview we had was the CO wanted to know what we are doing in Kenya if we aren't working and which jobs has she applied for. We are in a country with 40% unemployment so it's not surprising my wife is taking time to find work here. Other than that we have had no face to face interview and the co says we are waiting for Asio Security checks


----------



## mandm

*Morocco interviews*

My man got the call yesterday for interview in Casablanca on 27 November 2012. Not even two months since we lodged, which I consider progress.

CALM. BLUE. OCEAN!


----------



## Atieno

someuser said:


> My wife and I are living in Kenya Jobless just waiting to go to Australia (since Sept 2011). The only interview we had was the CO wanted to know what we are doing in Kenya if we aren't working and which jobs has she applied for. We are in a country with 40% unemployment so it's not surprising my wife is taking time to find work here. Other than that we have had no face to face interview and the co says we are waiting for Asio Security checks


Since September 2011.. Oh wow that is encouraging, NOT!!!! I applied in March 2012 in Kenya. Is your wife Kenyan? I think you should lodge a complain because the time frame clearly states 12 months. Just my two cents. 
Let me know how it goes!
Cheers!


----------



## someuser

Atieno said:


> Since September 2011.. Oh wow that is encouraging, NOT!!!! I applied in March 2012 in Kenya. Is your wife Kenyan? I think you should lodge a complain because the time frame clearly states 12 months. Just my two cents.
> Let me know how it goes!
> Cheers!


Yes she is Atieno. I just lodged my complaint about an hour ago


----------



## Atieno

someuser said:


> Yes she is Atieno. I just lodged my complaint about an hour ago


Sweet! I hope things work out for you and your wife. The waiting can drive you crazy. I know I've lost it a couple of times. So how long did they tell you the A.S.I.O will take? My case officer told me 6-10 months and that was like 4 months ago...grrrrr!!!! I try,really really really try hard not to fuss and hope for the best!!!!

So have you been here(Kenya) since your wife applied for the visa?


----------



## someuser

Atieno said:


> Sweet! I hope things work out for you and your wife. The waiting can drive you crazy. I know I've lost it a couple of times. So how long did they tell you the A.S.I.O will take? My case officer told me 6-10 months and that was like 4 months ago...grrrrr!!!! I try,really really really try hard not to fuss and hope for the best!!!!
> 
> So have you been here(Kenya) since your wife applied for the visa?


Yes we actually applied in Nov 2011 but we've been here since Sept. We were never told. Our case officer has said 12 months is a guide only and it could take longer. Well it has


----------



## Atieno

someuser said:


> Yes we actually applied in Nov 2011 but we've been here since Sept. We were never told. Our case officer has said 12 months is a guide only and it could take longer. Well it has


It definitely has. From the A.H.C website they say that it can take longer if your case is complicated and if the application is not complete.

When did your wife do her medicals? Unfortunate there are not so many Kenyans in this forum so we can't really compare our notes concerning the timeline and the process. I really wish there were! I haven't liaised with my CO for a while but I believe am also waiting for the A.S.I.O check to clear!

So are you planning to be here till your wife's visa is out? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## someuser

Atieno said:


> It definitely has. From the A.H.C website they say that it can take longer if your case is complicated and if the application is not complete.
> 
> When did your wife do her medicals? Unfortunate there are not so many Kenyans in this forum so we can't really compare our notes concerning the timeline and the process. I really wish there were! I haven't liaised with my CO for a while but I believe am also waiting for the A.S.I.O check to clear!
> 
> So are you planning to be here till your wife's visa is out? If you don't mind me asking...


Atieno I feel we are hijacking the thread here. I tried to pm you but you don't accept pm's. Can pm me your email address or skype or whatever you prefer? Thanks


----------



## Atieno

someuser said:


> Atieno I feel we are hijacking the thread here. I tried to pm you but you don't accept pm's. Can pm me your email address or skype or whatever you prefer? Thanks


I know right! Well I cant pm you either because am a junior member. Apparently I have to post 5 times before the admin can upgrade me.... Grrr!!! 

I guess we will have to wait for the upgrade or something...


----------



## someuser

Atieno said:


> I know right! Well I cant pm you either because am a junior member. Apparently I have to post 5 times before the admin can upgrade me.... Grrr!!!
> 
> I guess we will have to wait for the upgrade or something...


Well one more post and you're there . Yes we are planning to stay here in Kenya until the visa decision. We were really looking forward to Christmas in Australia as we've had 3 Christmases together in the USA and one here in Kenya. We really wanted our next one in Australia. I think the hopes are slowly fading.


----------



## kangaro

Hi Someuser, just wanna know if ur wife medical exam is expired and Co ask re-do again? I'm on 11th month and Ma medical is expired and when I did Ma interview month ago the Co told me to wait till new Co contact me and ask me to redo coz she say I might do it in Aussi, I'm so worry new Co didn't ask nothing, if u redo it without request how gonna be? Appreciate and good luck!


----------



## Atieno

someuser said:


> Well one more post and you're there . Yes we are planning to stay here in Kenya until the visa decision. We were really looking forward to Christmas in Australia as we've had 3 Christmases together in the USA and one here in Kenya. We really wanted our next one in Australia. I think the hopes are slowly fading.


You had better keep hoping,42 more days to go till Christmas and anything can happen between now and then. Hey on a brighter side you get to spent Christmas with your wife unlike me.... It doesn't really matter where you are as long as you are together,right?


----------



## someuser

kangaro said:


> Hi Someuser, just wanna know if ur wife medical exam is expired and Co ask re-do again? I'm on 11th month and Ma medical is expired and when I did Ma interview month ago the Co told me to wait till new Co contact me and ask me to redo coz she say I might do it in Aussi, I'm so worry new Co didn't ask nothing, if u redo it without request how gonna be? Appreciate and good luck!


No the medicals were done in July. We applied in November. We were told not to do medicals until asked for that very reason. However, the medicals were mislabelled and we had to go back in October to get them resent from the panel Dr. He told us it was all clear before they were sent so we know it's all good.

Police clearances were another story. We had to get another usa police clearance because it expired while we were waiting. That made me really mad as it was current when we applied. It took over 2 months to get that.


----------



## bastou26

hello everyone, this forum is very helpful!!

i would like to start a PMV, with my partner becaue for the moment i am in france and she is in Australia and we figured out we cant live without eachother,
but i am a bit scared they will refuse it because my partner will be at university while i will be living with at her mum at like 2hour away, and they might thing what the point to get married if she is at uni. What do you think? did anyone have the same issue? 

thank you


----------



## Guldsandal

Hi

Do you allways get interviewet for a partner 820 visa?

I have applied onshore and from a low risk country.
We have got a lot of evidence sent in...

And do they interview BOTH the applicant and the sponsor?


----------



## kangaroo1986

hi guys i need your help please.

we are thinking to lodge my partner's application for temporary visa. I work for a very concervative organisation from where i have been sponsored as a PR my concern is that if there is any posibility the DIAC to call my employer in order to gain informations about me and let them know that i am the sponsor for my boyfriend's visa application? i am bit scared because they dont like gay at all. And i dont know how far this can go. What to do to protect my self ??? or will not be a problem? do they usually call employers? o Has anyone faced the same situation? or usually do they call employers ? and if yes what they ask????.
please your help


----------



## kangaroo1986

mike said:


> I am sure everyone gets nervous about the interview. I know I did when I went for a defacto visa. To help people prepare, I thought I would start this thread for people to post what questions what the immigration officer asked you or your partner in the interview.
> 
> If you have any questions about visas or the interview, please don't post them here - start a new thread.


hi guys i need your help please.

we are thinking to lodge my partner's application for temporary visa. I work for a very concervative organisation from where i have been sponsored as a PR my concern is that if there is any posibility the DIAC to call my employer in order to gain informations about me and let them know that i am the sponsor for my boyfriend's visa application? i am bit scared because they dont like gay at all. And i dont know how far this can go. What to do to protect my self ??? or will not be a problem? do they usually call employers? o Has anyone faced the same situation? or usually do they call employers ? and if yes what they ask????.
please your help


----------



## mandm

My partner has his interview in Casablanca in November (a bit over two months since we lodged the Application - PMV).

Even though I was present (I was visiting on holidays) they had no interest in talking to me, they just said hello. I have not heard from them since either. They interviewed my partner for 1hr 45 minutes. 

As anticipated it was all about me the sponsor - where I live, my work, my family. And all about our relationship - where, when and how we met, the dates we were together, future plans (where plan to live, if plan to have kids, about our cultual (i.e. religious) differences). As said before on the forum, it was mostly what was in the Forms and your supporting statements.

They did not ask the dreaded 'what will you do if the visa is denied' but they did ask why we did not get married in Morocco and why wanted to be in Australia etc. They also fixated on the engagement - how it happened, asked to describe the ring, about why we had the engagement party when we did, what happened and who came to the party etc. One would think the Egyptian embassy had a side interest in party planning for the amount of time they spent on the one topic. I'm surprised they did not ask for engagement cake recipe!

The interviewer was nice apparently (it was in Arabic and some English) but made it clear she was just transcribing the answers which would be reviewed by the actual case officer. She did make sure my partner was happy with his answers, and told him at the outset to relax and think carefully before he answered, and to take the time he needed.

They also requested to bring original communication records (their letter specifically said letters and cards) and photos to the interview. We had already lodged copies so we took the originals to the interview (which they kept) and I provided an updated statutory declaration and updated Facebook/Skype/phone history. They seem to want ALL phone records even if you do not use a certain number to communicate with each other ( I have a separate (cheap!) sim to call my partner seperate to my normal Aus phone but they wanted records for both). They also seem to think that despite this modern age of instant communication, we instead communicate by letter and carrier pigeon!

Very glad it's over now and we have nothing to do but wait.


----------



## melandabdul

Ok so I have finally put behind me the trauma of the interview enough to be able to share with you all what happened for myself and my finance back on Nov 26th.

My fiance is the applicant and I am the sponsor and he was offered an interview slot to select from in the first email that the CO sent to us in the middle of Oct (our application was lodged at the beginning of Oct). We felt that this was all very positive and were looking forward to the interview and sharing how much we loved and know about each other.

So he had 6 weeks to prepare and be comfortable that his english pronounaciations were right and to feel at ease under the pressure of being asked questions that he knew but in the heat of the moment often your mind can go blank. Well 3 days out I got a very strange email from the CO saying we might also want to speak with you (me the sponsor). Of course I was ok with this but a little shocked as I said he was told so early in the piece and it was now only 3 days out so it put me off balance a little. What was worse was when I replied and said this would be no problem, can you please tell me what time you will be calling I was told "We don't know"!!!!

Hmmmm so if I wasn't already nervous I was now. I was wondering how I was suppose to take a very official and important call when I might be at work or driving or on the toilet when they called. There was no way they were going to let me be prepared or feel at ease about this at all and then I was also thinking with the time difference from Australia to Germany where the CO is, they might be ringing me at 11 pm or 12am and I certainly can't be sure I would make much sense at that time of night.

So after struggling with this for a couple of days I put it down to an off hand comment and thought it would never happen....well at the EXACT time the CO was ringing my fiance in Greece, the CO's supervisor rang me in Australia. So they were serious and I guess them not telling me what time was about them not wanting me to know they were going to do it at the same time. From this I take that they didnt want us to be able to compare notes in any way. So they spoke to him for 2 AND 1/4 HOURS AND ME 1 HOUR!!!!! All of the information I have seen says that the interview will be for 60 - 90 minutes.

I have to say I walked away feeling very unhappy after my interview and I think he did too. There was not a lot of questions directly taken from the forms we filled in. They drilled down a lot further into stuff like how far it was to drive from my house to my parents and my brothers place from my house, how often I went to church, how often he went to church, why didn't I find someone closer to home to marry, would my church marry us as we are from different faith backgrounds, how will he cope in my family as it is so small compared to his, what will he do when we comes to Australia, why does he love me (a tough question to answer if you haven't thought it through before), what will you do if you don't get the visa, what was the name of the soccer club he is playing for in Greece, and the final one to me was a big one...have I thought about what if he is just coming here to earn money and for a better life and not really to marry me.

All the way through there was an undertone of suspicion from the way the questions were asked. I guess that is part of what they have to do but it felt terrible to me...terrible as our love was being questioned and dissected and being weighed and measured.

They also focused heavily on how we meet and who introduced us and was I still in contact with them and what did they do for work and where did they live etc. I was wondering for a short while if they were confused as to who I was marrying when they kept asking question after question about this man and not my love.

So all in all it wasn't the uplifting and affirming exercise we thought it would be but I have spoken to many people since and they have all said that this is really IMMI's role...to play the devil's advocate and ask the tough questions and show no support....to be impartial and maybe a bit anti.

I know on paper our relationship and in fact many from cross cultures, esp where people met online can appear dodgy...esp where one side has considerably more to gain from the "transaction" but to people in love it is much more than those basic facts and figures...the trouble is showing that and proving that to someone who is impartial and removed from the emotional connection we feel.

I hope my ramblings are of some assistance to someone.


----------



## crasht

melandabdul said:


> Ok so I have finally put behind me the trauma of the interview enough to be able to share with you all what happened for myself and my finance back on Nov 26th.
> 
> My fiance is the applicant and I am the sponsor and he was offered an interview slot to select from in the first email that the CO sent to us in the middle of Oct (our application was lodged at the beginning of Oct). We felt that this was all very positive and were looking forward to the interview and sharing how much we loved and know about each other.
> 
> So he had 6 weeks to prepare and be comfortable that his english pronounaciations were right and to feel at ease under the pressure of being asked questions that he knew but in the heat of the moment often your mind can go blank. Well 3 days out I got a very strange email from the CO saying we might also want to speak with you (me the sponsor). Of course I was ok with this but a little shocked as I said he was told so early in the piece and it was now only 3 days out so it put me off balance a little. What was worse was when I replied and said this would be no problem, can you please tell me what time you will be calling I was told "We don't know"!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm so if I wasn't already nervous I was now. I was wondering how I was suppose to take a very official and important call when I might be at work or driving or on the toilet when they called. There was no way they were going to let me be prepared or feel at ease about this at all and then I was also thinking with the time difference from Australia to Germany where the CO is, they might be ringing me at 11 pm or 12am and I certainly can't be sure I would make much sense at that time of night.
> 
> So after struggling with this for a couple of days I put it down to an off hand comment and thought it would never happen....well at the EXACT time the CO was ringing my fiance in Greece, the CO's supervisor rang me in Australia. So they were serious and I guess them not telling me what time was about them not wanting me to know they were going to do it at the same time. From this I take that they didnt want us to be able to compare notes in any way. So they spoke to him for 2 AND 1/4 HOURS AND ME 1 HOUR!!!!! All of the information I have seen says that the interview will be for 60 - 90 minutes.
> 
> I have to say I walked away feeling very unhappy after my interview and I think he did too. There was not a lot of questions directly taken from the forms we filled in. They drilled down a lot further into stuff like how far it was to drive from my house to my parents and my brothers place from my house, how often I went to church, how often he went to church, why didn't I find someone closer to home to marry, would my church marry us as we are from different faith backgrounds, how will he cope in my family as it is so small compared to his, what will he do when we comes to Australia, why does he love me (a tough question to answer if you haven't thought it through before), what will you do if you don't get the visa, what was the name of the soccer club he is playing for in Greece, and the final one to me was a big one...have I thought about what if he is just coming here to earn money and for a better life and not really to marry me.
> 
> All the way through there was an undertone of suspicion from the way the questions were asked. I guess that is part of what they have to do but it felt terrible to me...terrible as our love was being questions and dissected and being weighed and measured.
> 
> They also focused heavily on how we meet and who introduced us and was I still in contact with them and what did they do for work and where did they live etc. I was wondering for a short while if they were confused as to who I was marrying when they kept asking question after question about this man and not my love.
> 
> So all in all it wasn't the uplifting and affirming exercise we thought it would be but I have spoken to many people since and they have all said that this is really IMMI's role...to play the devil's advocate and ask the tough questions and show no support....to be impartial and maybe a bit anti.
> 
> I know on paper our relationship and in fact many from cross cultures, esp where people met online can appear dodgy...esp where one side has considerably more to gain from the "transaction" but to people in love it is much more than those basic facts and figures...the trouble is showing that and proving that to someone who is impartial and removed from the emotional connection we feel.
> 
> I hope my ramblings are of some assistance to someone.


Hi,

Thanks for your post.

I am sure this will benefit and prepare people who are yet to go through this process. It will be better they know this than to expect always a happy and agreeable interviewer. I agree that this really is the way to be, to determine how sincere and genuine any relationships is and to give the opportunity for the relationship members a chance to prove their attachment by displaying an awareness of each others lives, which in most cases would be discussed over many messages, skype calls and the like. I'm a nervous interviewee, so this would have been difficult for me (I think I am a sufferer of Anxiety as well - not yet diagnosed although this process as a whole didn't help any for me)

I hope that you guys were able to provide accurate reflection of your relationship which will satisfy them, but I can't imagine how nervous you both would have been. Especially the days leading up to the interviews.

It's all over now though. The ball is in someone else's court and there is nothing more you could do for the moment.

Keep us all updated as I am sure you will.

Good Luck!


----------



## melandabdul

crasht said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your post.
> 
> I am sure this will benefit and prepare people who are yet to go through this process. It will be better they know this than to expect always a happy and agreeable interviewer. I agree that this really is the way to be, to determine how sincere and genuine any relationships is and to give the opportunity for the relationship members a chance to prove their attachment by displaying an awareness of each others lives, which in most cases would be discussed over many messages, skype calls and the like. I'm a nervous interviewee, so this would have been difficult for me (I think I am a sufferer of Anxiety as well - not yet diagnosed although this process as a whole didn't help any for me)
> 
> I hope that you guys were able to provide accurate reflection of your relationship which will satisfy them, but I can't imagine how nervous you both would have been. Especially the days leading up to the interviews.
> 
> It's all over now though. The ball is in someone else's court and there is nothing more you could do for the moment.
> 
> Keep us all updated as I am sure you will.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks crasht..your kind words were helpful. This is exactly why I wanted to share our experience because I did do A LOT of research before our interview and checked on what kind of questions we could expect them to ask and in the end it really didn't prepare us much at all based on what they asked us.

I want people to know that it was a tough process and yes I think we gave a good account...in the end we are both very honest people and integrity is very important to us so we gave honest accounts even when it might not have "looked" good in our own eyes....but I think IMMI have seen and heard it all before so I am sure they can smell a lie a mile away so I sure hope our candour counted for something.

What I really would like people to know is that if you love each other and you genuinely talk and communicate often then you will be ok. How did my love know that my parents like 15 mins drive from my house? Because in our regular and continual conversation over the 10 months we have been together this must have come up in conversation...maybe because I rang him from their house and said I will be online when I get home, I'm just leaving Mum and Dad's now and he asked how long that would be...who knows? But these are not things that you can rehearse for, or you would rehearse for everything 

I will keep you posted for sure. I did speak to an immigration agent after the interviews for another reason and I just asked his opinion on our chances of getting the visa as the interviews REALLY shook my confidence...especially his being so long. Well his view blew my mind...he said that he felt the length of the interview was a good thing as it seemed they were really working hard to try and approve the visa if they interviewed him for so long, otherwise if they were sure he had failed on many levels it would have been short and sweet....I was so grateful for a new way of looking at it.

Anyway it is in God's hands now...I will let you know!

Thanks again.


----------



## mandm

I feel for you melandabdul - I am so relieved I did not get interviewed.

While Mohamed's interviewer was nice and relaxed, he did think he answered a few wrong questions - they asked things like "when exactly did your fiancé go back to work when she returned to Australia" which was a bit out of leftfield and he got his dates a bit mixed up for that. We were so worried about that this our migration agent forwarded an email we sent to her to the CO that basically said "I was a bit flustered and mistakenly said X but I know that it is Y because..."

We didn't hear back about that directly because they then granted the visa within 2-3 weeks of the interview. So, if it helps, even with these "wrong" answers, they granted our visa!

Plus, we like to think if you get absolutely everything correct or answer like a robot it looks rehearsed and they would then hold THAT against you. Some allowance should be made for human nature and the fact we are not robots!

Also, again if it helps, Mohamed was interviewed for 1hr 45 minutes which was far longer than any of the others that were interviewed around the same time - and again, visa granted! 

Hang in there! xx


----------



## melandabdul

mandm said:


> I feel for you melandabdul - I am so relieved I did not get interviewed.
> 
> While Mohamed's interviewer was nice and relaxed, he did think he answered a few wrong questions - they asked things like "when exactly did your fiancé go back to work when she returned to Australia" which was a bit out of leftfield and he got his dates a bit mixed up for that. We were so worried about that this our migration agent forwarded an email we sent to her to the CO that basically said "I was a bit flustered and mistakenly said X but I know that it is Y because..."
> 
> We didn't hear back about that directly because they then granted the visa within 2-3 weeks of the interview. So, if it helps, even with these "wrong" answers, they granted our visa!
> 
> Plus, we like to think if you get absolutely everything correct or answer like a robot it looks rehearsed and they would then hold THAT against you. Some allowance should be made for human nature and the fact we are not robots!
> 
> Also, again if it helps, Mohamed was interviewed for 1hr 45 minutes which was far longer than any of the others that were interviewed around the same time - and again, visa granted!
> 
> Hang in there! xx


Thank you for your information and support mandm. It is great to hear other people in similar difficult situations that have been successful. It is just literally impossible to know what they will do so we can do nothing but stay strong in our love and commitment for each other.

Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## Ria

My partner and I submitted our 309 visa application offshore in Jakarta on 16th Oct 2012. 

Then on 15th Jan 2013, i received a call from the embassy saying that they will want to do the interview the next day. 

Apparently the lady was our CO. So the time was set for the phone interview and i was very nervous before that thinking what are the questions going to be. 

I had all the papers in front of me just in case i needed to look something up.
So basically this lady just asked me to tell her the story of our relationship and then from there she will then ask whatever question that she feels was unclear for her. 

I did feel tho that she was also doing it from a list of questions, because at times when I have told her a fact and then later she would ask the same question again but from different angle.

I had the feeling that she has not read all the information Ive given because she would coming back to the same question over and over again.

So either way, i dont think you can really prepare for this type of interview, you never know what goes on in your CO's mind at that time.

After the interview she said that she will notify the result of the interview via email, say if she needed more evidence etc.

Now another waiting game begun...

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## VickyManoli

Hi guys,
My Fiance is having her interview in Athens Greece in just under 6 hrs @ the Aussie consulate, in person.
We applied for the pmv at the end of October, 2012. I arrived in Greece to be with her early November, hopefully until the visa is granted. I gave up my job, however have secured full-time employment when we return back home.
They contacted us for her to have the phone interview back in November, but she was at work and we asked for a different date. It's set for today. I'll keep you posted.

ps. Melandabdul, I can't reply to the message you sent me a few months ago...there is no option.???


----------



## melandabdul

VickyManoli said:


> Hi guys,
> My Fiance is having her interview in Athens Greece in just under 6 hrs @ the Aussie consulate, in person.
> We applied for the pmv at the end of October, 2012. I arrived in Greece to be with her early November, hopefully until the visa is granted. I gave up my job, however have secured full-time employment when we return back home.
> They contacted us for her to have the phone interview back in November, but she was at work and we asked for a different date. It's set for today. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ps. Melandabdul, I can't reply to the message you sent me a few months ago...there is no option.???


Hi There,
All the best with the interview in a few hours. How strange that you are being interviewed in person when the visa is being processed in Germany. I should stop trying to understand the workings of the immigration department and let nothing surprise me.
If you look back not far in this thread I think you will see the things that my love and I were asked in our interview but we were interviewed over the phone.
I am sure that all will be ok for you and your love. It might be the last step in the process and then you will be given the visa...who knows!!!!
I will send you a new message and see if you can reply. It might be that the message is too old now and will not let you reply.
Will be thinking of you in a few hours time and praying all goes well.


----------



## melandabdul

VickyManoli said:


> Hi guys,
> My Fiance is having her interview in Athens Greece in just under 6 hrs @ the Aussie consulate, in person.
> We applied for the pmv at the end of October, 2012. I arrived in Greece to be with her early November, hopefully until the visa is granted. I gave up my job, however have secured full-time employment when we return back home.
> They contacted us for her to have the phone interview back in November, but she was at work and we asked for a different date. It's set for today. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ps. Melandabdul, I can't reply to the message you sent me a few months ago...there is no option.???


Ok I tried to email you and there is no option. I think you have not been active enough on the forum to have this option anymore. You need to be posting a few times for these things to be available. Well they were available at the start but as you didn't post much these options look like they were removed.


----------



## VickyManoli

melandabdul said:


> Hi There,
> All the best with the interview in a few hours. How strange that you are being interviewed in person when the visa is being processed in Germany. I should stop trying to understand the workings of the immigration department and let nothing surprise me.
> If you look back not far in this thread I think you will see the things that my love and I were asked in our interview but we were interviewed over the phone.
> I am sure that all will be ok for you and your love. It might be the last step in the process and then you will be given the visa...who knows!!!!
> I will send you a new message and see if you can reply. It might be that the message is too old now and will not let you reply.
> Will be thinking of you in a few hours time and praying all goes well.


Hi again,
The interview is gonna be done in person because initially immi in Berlin wanted to interview both of us over he phone, however Vicky couldn't due to her work. Our Co was cool with that. Since Vicky speaks fluent Greek and little English, our Co decided she would ask a collegue here in Athens to interview Vicky in person...The lady here in Athens called and set the date and time... Vicky asked her if I should go as well, but the lady told her that they didn't want to talk to me. So I'm guessing I might be receiving a phone call from immi the same time that Vicky walks in for her interview. we'll see..


----------



## VickyManoli

melandabdul said:


> Ok I tried to email you and there is no option. I think you have not been active enough on the forum to have this option anymore. You need to be posting a few times for these things to be available. Well they were available at the start but as you didn't post much these options look like they were removed.


Ok, I just tried to update my profile, not allowed until I post 5 times at least... so this must be number 3. 2 to go... Wow.. under 5 hrs to go and haven't slept at all... Nervous as ever right now...


----------



## melandabdul

VickyManoli said:


> Ok, I just tried to update my profile, not allowed until I post 5 times at least... so this must be number 3. 2 to go... Wow.. under 5 hrs to go and haven't slept at all... Nervous as ever right now...


Try and be calm if you can. they expect you to be nervous but just think about the fact that you know this stuff well...you love each other, this is true and real love and that is what you need to focus on. Think up what you will say if they ask...what will you do if the visa is not approved. I think they ask that to everyone. Also think up an answer to why Vicky? Why someone so far away...why not someone in your own backyard? That one is a little harder to answer than you might think if you haven't prepared ahead of time.

They will probably say stuff that doesnt make sense like something that is completely wrong even though they have your file and all the details. I think they do this to check that you really know your details and it is not lies you have made up...for me they said...so you are not working and I said....no I am, I have two jobs. Made no sense to me at the time when I knew they had all of that information in front of them.

Also be prepared that they might say something a bit controversial like...how do you know that Vicky isn't just wanting to get out of Greece because of the terrible crisis they are in and that she doesnt really love you but just wants the chance to come to a better country for a new start. This might shock you but they may ask it.


----------



## VickyManoli

melandabdul said:


> Try and be calm if you can. they expect you to be nervous but just think about the fact that you know this stuff well...you love each other, this is true and real love and that is what you need to focus on. Think up what you will say if they ask...what will you do if the visa is not approved. I think they ask that to everyone. Also think up an answer to why Vicky? Why someone so far away...why not someone in your own backyard? That one is a little harder to answer than you might think if you haven't prepared ahead of time.
> 
> They will probably say stuff that doesnt make sense like something that is completely wrong even though they have your file and all the details. I think they do this to check that you really know your details and it is not lies you have made up...for me they said...so you are not working and I said....no I am, I have two jobs. Made no sense to me at the time when I knew they had all of that information in front of them.
> 
> Also be prepared that they might say something a bit controversial like...how do you know that Vicky isn't just wanting to get out of Greece because of the terrible crisis they are in and that she doesnt really love you but just wants the chance to come to a better country for a new start. This might shock you but they may ask it.


Thanks for the advice  Made me more nervous and they aren't even interviewing me... But I guess the truth will win and our love is real....I just hope that they see it that way... Have you heard back from your CO since the interview?


----------



## melandabdul

VickyManoli said:


> Thanks for the advice  Made me more nervous and they aren't even interviewing me... But I guess the truth will win and our love is real....I just hope that they see it that way... Have you heard back from your CO since the interview?


Hmmm yeah I knew that was the risk in telling you that but I wanted to let you know to prepare you. Bottom line is you will be nervous but LOVE WILL WIN!!!!

They do this day in and day out and everyone in that situation will be nervous and some people even make terrible mistakes and forget dates etc but they understand the pressure people are under in an interview situation. Focus on why you are doing this. Focus on your love for each other. How she makes you feel, how you want to wake up next to her for the rest of your life. This is the kid of stuff you need to convey to them.

Yes I heard back that I should stop emailing and asking questions  The supervisor wrote to me and told me this even though I wasn't writing often and the CO had told my love that it was ok for us to write. It is a strange process and hard to sit and wait I tell you. So other than that I have heard nothing. I started a thread on here for people going through the Berlin Office and it has been a real help as it has been the missing link in a lot of ways as I have been able to see through other peoples applications and communication from their CO's what is happening in Berlin.

So what I do know is that they are up to around June in the processing of applications though someone from August got their visa just yesterday I think...but I am not sure it means we are at August in general as some people's visa's seem to get ahead of the pack but not too far.

So I am an Oct application but my love is high risk so I am not sure if we will get approved at the same time or not as other Oct people. With people from Africa they often send the form 80 to Australia to ASIO to process and this takes a very long time and causes a lot of delay...so I will see how we go in a month or two.


----------



## Shellie

*newbie..please bere with me*

Hi all.... well I have literally boggled my mind with the visa system, I found a site called BobinOz the other night and it had a link to a recruitment agenct guy so I contacted the agenct which was just one guy then he emailed me back asking for my passport details, driving license et and wanted them all in colour but I'm hesitant to give personal details out so quick, I just don't know where to start who to trust online?? I'm a dental Nurse (qualified) here in UK and not even sure if I have a good definite job to get to Australia??? please help if poss 

Thanks in advance


----------



## philipg

Shellie said:


> . . . I'm hesitant to give personal details out so quick, I just don't know where to start who to trust online??


If this agent you've contacted wants your business, the onus is on him/her to win your trust. It is their obligation to provide you with their credentials, eg. website, testimonials, phone numbers, contact details etc.
You're right to be cautious about handing out your personal details to an unknown.
They're probably a kosher business, but then again . . .

May I suggest you begin by asking a few questions about them and their service.
They will be happy to assist and answer questions openly. If there is any hesitation or unwillingness, move on.

Look here for information about jobs in demand in Australia. Nursing is often near or at the top of the list.


----------



## Shellie

Thank u &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Koukla

Hi all, I am currently in Egypt and married my husband. I arrived here in Egypt afew months ago and will be returning home to Australia in 1 month. I met my husband when I was in Egypt in 2011 and since maintained a relationship with him and returned to egypt to marry him.Earlier today we went to get some documents translated as we are preparing the partner visa and we met a guy at the translations office and told us he was refused his visa to Australia on the grounds of religion differences. Can they do that??? I heard that many visa are getting rejected from the australian embassy in cairo 
This guy also told us that it is important to have a wedding celebration. We didn't have one and now we r stressed out. I have all the requested paperwork and we even have. Joint account. Can someone give me some advise???


----------



## melandabdul

Koukla said:


> Hi all, I am currently in Egypt and married my husband. I arrived here in Egypt afew months ago and will be returning home to Australia in 1 month. I met my husband when I was in Egypt in 2011 and since maintained a relationship with him and returned to egypt to marry him.Earlier today we went to get some documents translated as we are preparing the partner visa and we met a guy at the translations office and told us he was refused his visa to Australia on the grounds of religion differences. Can they do that??? I heard that many visa are getting rejected from the australian embassy in cairo
> This guy also told us that it is important to have a wedding celebration. We didn't have one and now we r stressed out. I have all the requested paperwork and we even have. Joint account. Can someone give me some advise???


Yes they can refuse on any reason and I have heard them use religious differences as a reason. So to be clear, they are not refusing because you have religious differences but because they see the religious differences as being a sign or evidence that your relationship is not legitimate. So in their mind how could two people with a strong faith in a God be with someone else who had a different view of who God was. How could they reconcile these differences?
All of these things including the wedding ceremony are about them seeing this as evidence of what they think is real or not relationships.


----------



## melandabdul

Oh I should say that the onus is on us to prove that our relationships are genuine. Don't be frightened. If you are genuine you just need to be throughout and meticulous in gathering your evidence to prove yourself.


----------



## Koukla

Has anyone heard from the australian embassy in Cairo?????


----------



## Koukla

Hi Amr, have u had any news from the embassy in Cairo? I am in Cairo ATM and will be lodging my husbands application soon b4 I head back to Australia. 
I don't feel very confident as I have read many forums and people are getting refused by this embassy 😔


----------



## Koukla

Me and my husband will lodge our (his) partner visa with the next few weeks. I am so stressed as I hear all types of reasons why visas r refused at the australian embassy in Cairo.when I return back home I will file a complaint with immigration about the conduct of the australian embassy in Cairo.


----------



## Koukla

Hi Amr, have u had any news from the embassy in Cairo? I am in Cairo ATM and will be lodging my husbands application soon b4 I head back to Australia. 
I don't feel very confident as I have read many forums and people are getting refused by this embassy 😔


----------



## philipg

melandabdul said:


> . . . the onus is on us to prove that our relationships are genuine . . . . If you are genuine you just need to be throughout and meticulous in gathering your evidence to prove yourself.


And that's pretty good advice melandabdul.

Genuineness with openness will so often carry the day.
If everything is out in the midday sun, there is very little shadow. You have to have look down to see it.
Looking ahead is the best way.


----------



## philipg

Koukla said:


> I don't feel very confident as I have read many forums and people are getting refused by this embassy &#128532;


And there are many more who DO have their visas granted.

It seems almost redundant to say, but it's just a matter of waiting.
If your case is legitimate and genuine, and the paperwork is complete, you have every reason to be hopeful.

From these forums, it seems those who submit a thoroughly researched application, are the ones who have their visas granted.


----------



## kttykat

noahwilson said:


> Hey your thread nice. really its so informative topics. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> [spam URLs edited out]


Noah, why have you got advertising links on all your posts? It is not really appropriate, if you don't stop doing that I will have to look at taking some action. You are welcome in the forum but not if you are only doing it to advertise services.

Kttykat


----------



## Zamaussie

G'day !!!
I was one of the lucky people from High risk country (Zambia) who was never went for or had any phone interview. Just have Faith and be truthful then all will just gone fine !

All the best to everyone !


----------



## philipg

Koukla said:


> . . . I am so stressed as I hear all types of reasons why visas r refused at the australian embassy in Cairo.when I return back home I will file a complaint with immigration about the conduct of the australian embassy in Cairo.


Hi Koukla

There is really no reason to stress. Every case is individual and your circumstances are as individual and unique as the rest of us.
You know what, we tend to stress about things over which we have no control, which is a common human trait; silly when you think about it.

So just go through the processes and enjoy the journey.
I know, easy to say, not so easy to do.

All the best


----------



## melandabdul

philipg said:


> Hi Koukla
> 
> There is really no reason to stress. Every case is individual and your circumstances are as individual and unique as the rest of us.
> You know what, we tend to stress about things over which we have no control, which is a common human trait; silly when you think about it.
> 
> So just go through the processes and enjoy the journey.
> I know, easy to say, not so easy to do.
> 
> All the best


"Enjoy the journey"....I'd like a bottle of whatever you drank when you wrote that philipg  Not sure I would say anyone enjoys the journey but I understand the sentiment


----------



## philipg

melandabdul said:


> "Enjoy the journey"....I'd like a bottle of whatever you drank when you wrote that philipg  Not sure I would say anyone enjoys the journey but I understand the sentiment


The potion melandabdul, is extracted from the rare elixir of patience 
and mixed with a liberal quantity of hope.

You remember the '60s song, Potion No. 9?


----------



## melandabdul

philipg said:


> The potion melandabdul, is extracted from the rare elixir of patience
> and mixed with a liberal quantity of hope.
> 
> You remember the '60s song, Potion No. 9?


Oh yes....love potion No. 9 lol. Problem is for me, too much of that makes me sad because I'm missing my love. Are you with you love or apart Philipg?

Great come back by the way!!!


----------



## philipg

melandabdul said:


> Are you with you love or apart Philipg?
> 
> Great come back by the way!!!


Thank you. Just a bit of fun.

My fiance and I are apart and the waiting is torture.

But we stay in touch all the time, taking an interest in each other's lives.
It's an interesting time, because life at home is very different to life where she lives, so there's lots to talk about.

She's in the process of tearing up roots and setting her sail for Australia.
As a widow, it's hard for her to deal with some of the more complex arrangements.
So I phone South Africa to get an understanding of what's what and we sort things out like that.

I'm busy preparing my home for a new woman.

It's good that there is so much to do, because it's all part of working toward being together. 
Creates much longing for each other, as you've probably experienced.


----------



## Rohan

OP , thanks for this thread


----------



## akinawamomo

Hi everyone,

Been reading your posts and they are very interesting. 
My fiance will have his interview March 14 after an application lodgement date for a PMV visa of Jan 30. 
It is being held at the OZ embassy in cairo. I feel nervous now after reading so many rejections from this embassy just on this thread alone. 
But i am optimistic that things will happen as they were destined to happen.
My question is, in the event that a visa is rejected, what are the options for applicants? Because no one seems to mention that here. 
Can we re-apply? Has anyone ever appealed? 

WOuld love to hear some stories. 

Anyway shall keep you posted on his interview. 
Peace.


----------



## melandabdul

akinawamomo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been reading your posts and they are very interesting.
> My fiance will have his interview March 14 after an application lodgement date for a PMV visa of Jan 30.
> It is being held at the OZ embassy in cairo. I feel nervous now after reading so many rejections from this embassy just on this thread alone.
> But i am optimistic that things will happen as they were destined to happen.
> My question is, in the event that a visa is rejected, what are the options for applicants? Because no one seems to mention that here.
> Can we re-apply? Has anyone ever appealed?
> 
> WOuld love to hear some stories.
> 
> Anyway shall keep you posted on his interview.
> Peace.


There is a thread or two alone for this purpose but in short the Oz citizen can appeal to a review tribunal. It takes about 2 years currently for your case to be heard and costs about $1500. There is a pretty good success rate of a rejection being over turned at the Tribunal BUT....this does not guarantee you a visa, all it does is address the reason you were rejected and then you go back into the system to be processed.

In essences, on DIAC find reason to reject your visa they cease processing your application so an overturn of a rejection at a tribunal means you might only be left with a visa application that is 1/2 the way through the visa process and this it must go back into the system to be finalized.

In theory you could still be rejected again.


----------



## akinawamomo

melandabdul said:


> There is a thread or two alone for this purpose but in short the Oz citizen can appeal to a review tribunal. It takes about 2 years currently for your case to be heard and costs about $1500. There is a pretty good success rate of a rejection being over turned at the Tribunal BUT....this does not guarantee you a visa, all it does is address the reason you were rejected and then you go back into the system to be processed.
> 
> In essences, on DIAC find reason to reject your visa they cease processing your application so an overturn of a rejection at a tribunal means you might only be left with a visa application that is 1/2 the way through the visa process and this it must go back into the system to be finalized.
> 
> In theory you could still be rejected again.


interesting, thank you for that!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi All -

For anyone interested, we've posted our list of sample partner visa interview questions that we normally provide to our clients here:

Northam & Associates - Sample Partner Visa Interview Questions

Hope this is of some help to those preparing for an interview.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kantata

Thank you Mark! This has set my partner's mind at ease (he's my sponsor); he's a pretty private guy and is worried about getting flustered and flubbing his answers under pressure. I keep telling him not to worry so much but it's made more of a difference to hear this advice from a professional. As his partner it's my job to tell him not to worry so much so it's lost some of its oomph coming from me.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,


Thank you for the sample questions. My husband and I will file another application and this is a great help.

God is good!

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Rohan

Guys, please don't divert from thread topic.


----------



## Papi

Very helpful thread.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Rohan said:


> Guys, please don't divert from thread topic.


I agree. After the first few pages, it stopped being about what questions people who had already had their interviews conducted were asked and switched to other subjects.

Remember, you can always create a new thread with your own personal concerns, enquiries, topics, etc.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Chris McGrath said:


> A DIAC officer is not entitled to ask anything. I know of one in Shanghai who asked the applicant when she first make love with her sponsor. She complained, officer was sacked, a totally improper question. An interview I attended years ago in Sydney with a client who was pregnant was told that the officer could not make a decision until the baby was born as the officer needed to se who the father was.
> 
> In 2010, you cant behave like that even if one is a Government Official!.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris McGrath
> Migration Lawyer


Hopefully, it would be a non-issue for most applicants and sponsors required to go through interviews, but where is the line drawn for which questions are appropriate and which are not? Are case officers ever allowed to ask about the sex life of you and your partner? If you are asked a question that you feel is inappropriate, what is the best way to handle it so that it does the least damage to your visa chances?

If I were asked an inappropriate question in my interview, I think that I would probably ask how the question was relevant and or what information it would provide (though they might not answer), and I would probably just answer the question either way for fear that not responding word hurt my visa chances - and then file a complaint later if I was still uncomfortable with it.


----------



## ddalw1

Hi there,

I am a Sri Lankan national currently finishing off a PhD in Melbourne and my current visa expires in March 2014. Due to the current state of visa regulations, I am unable to apply for PR until I have a year's worth of work experience. In the event that I do not get offered a job after I finish my PhD, my partner and I have been discussing applying for a partner visa. He is an Australian citizen and we've been in a relationship for a little over 3 years. However, due to cultural reasons, we do not live together, so we don't classify as a de facto relationship. He'd like for us to get married before my visa expires so that I can stay. However, he's also a grad student, without full-time employment and is living with his parents at the moment (yep, we grad students are pretty pov!). If we were to get married, I would be living with him and his family, at least until one of us finds full-time work. 
Does anyone have any advice to offer under these circumstances, or has anyone else been in a similar situation? I'm just wondering what our chances are, 'cos we're stressing out a fair bit about being separated from each other!

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## queliwantstogo

ddalw1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a Sri Lankan national currently finishing off a PhD in Melbourne and my current visa expires in March 2014. Due to the current state of visa regulations, I am unable to apply for PR until I have a year's worth of work experience. In the event that I do not get offered a job after I finish my PhD, my partner and I have been discussing applying for a partner visa. He is an Australian citizen and we've been in a relationship for a little over 3 years. However, due to cultural reasons, we do not live together, so we don't classify as a de facto relationship. He'd like for us to get married before my visa expires so that I can stay. However, he's also a grad student, without full-time employment and is living with his parents at the moment (yep, we grad students are pretty pov!). If we were to get married, I would be living with him and his family, at least until one of us finds full-time work.
> Does anyone have any advice to offer under these circumstances, or has anyone else been in a similar situation? I'm just wondering what our chances are, 'cos we're stressing out a fair bit about being separated from each other!
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!


This thread was designed for Interview Questions (either questions people were asked in their interviews or questions that people have about their upcoming interviews).

Could you please repost your questions in a the main partner visa thread or create your own new thread? That way we can better address your questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

hi
i would just like to ask how long does it take to be called in for a interview ))) 
i applied on the 18th of march 2013 i did my medical test on the 16th of April.
i was also asked to send additional information. but i haven't heard from anyone since a month ago? should i be worried or is this a normal waiting period.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Jovan, you're in for a looooooong wait. Did you apply onshore or offshore? That makes some difference. I'd settle in and prepare to wait at least 9+ months, quite possibly a year or more. There's not guarantee they'll even interview you, and there's no telling if they decide to how long it will take for them to get to that stage. You've probably got quite a while yet.


----------



## Jovan

CollegeGirl said:


> Jovan, you're in for a looooooong wait. Did you apply onshore or offshore? That makes some difference. I'd settle in and prepare to wait at least 9+ months, quite possibly a year or more. There's not guarantee they'll even interview you, and there's no telling if they decide to how long it will take for them to get to that stage. You've probably got quite a while yet.


i applied offshore, and does it make a difference how long i have been married? my wife and i have been married since June 2012..we dated since 2010 and she lived with me the whole time while we were together..
my wife is an Australian citizen by birth.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope, that doesn't make a difference at all. As you can see here, for your visa type, DIAC quotes processing times for offshore applicants from high-risk countries (they do classify Madagascar as high-risk) at 12 months. Lately we've seen visas take longer (sometimes much longer) than their quoted processing times due to DIAC's backlog.


----------



## Jovan

im not from Madagascar.. i am from Macedonia..but for some reason my profile says i am from Madagascar
i tried to change it but it wont let me change my details for now.


----------



## sunnysmile

Jovan said:


> i applied offshore, and does it make a difference how long i have been married? my wife and i have been married since June 2012..we dated since 2010 and she lived with me the whole time while we were together..
> my wife is an Australian citizen by birth.


Hi, Jovan. I am married for 5 years and we have a child of 4 and you can see I am waiting for 11 months now so you can conclude that what does really matter is from which country you are or precisely: where you are born. Check my older posts and you can see through what we have been gone and after 11 months we know nothing more than what we knew on the date of lodgement.


----------



## Jovan

sunnysmile said:


> Hi, Jovan. I am married for 5 years and we have a child of 4 and you can see I am waiting for 11 months now so you can conclude that what does really matter is from which country you are or precisely: where you are born. Check my older posts and you can see through what we have been gone and after 11 months we know nothing more than what we knew on the date of lodgement.


i was born in Macedonia, i am 29 years old. i also know some people that are friends of mine now from Macedonia who are married to Australian citizens. one of the people i know waited 11 months and another waited waited 6 and a half months. the difference between them and me is they live sperate from their wives.. (their partners are in Australia) but my wife has lived with me since 2010...(before that she lived in Australia with her family.)
i hope you get your visa soon and is your partner an Australian citizen? 
or a permanent resident ? do you live with your partner aswell ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Jovan said:


> im not from Madagascar.. i am from Macedonia..but for some reason my profile says i am from Madagascar
> i tried to change it but it wont let me change my details for now.


Unfortunately Macedonia is a high-risk country as well. So the same thing applies.


----------



## Jovan

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately Macedonia is a high-risk country as well. So the same thing applies.


So we are on similar situation.if u like to talk about our experience we can chat on skype on I think it is easier. my skype id is jovanradnjanski


----------



## CollegeGirl

Actually, I think you misunderstood. I'm actually from a low-risk country. I'm just telling you what I've learned here and from DIAC about high-risk country processing times.


----------



## Jovan

No Croatia is not in low risk country but in high risk country because its not ETA Eligible Passports category. so u can check here Visas, Immigration and Refugees .i really think 11 months is too much for waiting so u should call the embassy and check what is wrong


----------



## Jovan

All my posts was for croatian member not for Us member becouse of that i made mistake


----------



## sunnysmile

Yes, Jovan. All ex-Yugoslavia countries are "high risk" countries (except Slovenia I think but not sure) and almost all countries from ex Yu are processed in Vienna. I know about few other members of this forum who lodged their applications in Vienna office and all of them are waiting big time, for example: member Nadam is now in 12th month of waiting, member Mica is in 11th month as I am, and there is one that I forgot the username and she is now in 12 months of waiting. 
The funniest thing is - this is not a mistake. We all wait for security checks. They don't care if you lived with your Australian citizen wife for 6 years, marriage of 5, child of 4, never been separated. Whenever they receive new application they throw it to security check (ASIO) and they are free for a very long time. 
First we have been told 7-9 months and then have been told it takes 1 year to process application - nobody believed (we thought it was just their bureaucratic talk) but now we are in 11th month and it seems that it is going to be just as they said or even more. I really hope that you lodged your application to Belgrade - they are processing faster than Vienna and grants are averaging about 7 months.


----------



## Jovan

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, Jovan. All ex-Yugoslavia countries are "high risk" countries (except Slovenia I think but not sure) and almost all countries from ex Yu are processed in Vienna. I know about few other members of this forum who lodged their applications in Vienna office and all of them are waiting big time, for example: member Nadam is now in 12th month of waiting, member Mica is in 11th month as I am, and there is one that I forgot the username and she is now in 12 months of waiting.
> The funniest thing is - this is not a mistake. We all wait for security checks. They don't care if you lived with your Australian citizen wife for 6 years, marriage of 5, child of 4, never been separated. Whenever they receive new application they throw it to security check (ASIO) and they are free for a very long time.
> First we have been told 7-9 months and then have been told it takes 1 year to process application - nobody believed (we thought it was just their bureaucratic talk) but now we are in 11th month and it seems that it is going to be just as they said or even more. I really hope that you lodged your application to Belgrade - they are processing faster than Vienna and grants are averaging about 7 months.


i know the wait seems long but i am sure it will be worth it  
yes, i did apply in Belgrade and others i know have gotten their visa granted in 7 to 9 months that have also applied in Belgrade. maybe Belgrade is faster because they have less people applying there?.
(Nadam se da ce bude jos malo vreme dok dobijes visa ,ti to zasluzujes ,evo ti moju srekju ,i nadam se da ces sledeci put na ovom forumu izradovati sve nas sa dobre vjeste u vezi tvoje vize i putovanja u Australii)


----------



## tigerstu

My wife received a phone call yesterday from the Australian Consulate in Guangzhou. They asked lots of questions about our relationship, our life, our future etc... but they didn't ask to speak with me and no one has contacted me with any questions.

Do you think this qualifies as her interview?

They also asked for her to submit her Police Check and send in her passport. I'm assuming this is a good sign.


----------



## Murloc

My Filipino girlfriend has just received her PMV visa & there was no interview strangely enough.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Murloc said:


> My Filipino girlfriend has just received her PMV visa & there was no interview strangely enough.


Cool.  congratulations!


----------



## danielle_ramon

Wow Murloc that's so exciting! We have heard that Manila has reached their PMV limits for this financial year so nice to see some visas are still being granted.. Gives us all some hope! Congrats


----------



## double

*Just had an interview*

They asked ;

My partner's name,date of birth, address and job
Where we met 
Did I go to Australia to have a partner ...( strange )
When I will go to Australia
When I met him lately
Have my partner and I transferred money

And CO required me to provide additional documents :

Marriage relation certificate ( to check that I have never got married)
Letters and emails since visa lodged


----------



## Tropics

Murloc said:


> My Filipino girlfriend has just received her PMV visa & there was no interview strangely enough.


Congratulations

My fiance had her interview in manila this morning, She provided them with some of our latest emails, and joint bank account details and my latest pay slips.
She felt it went very well.
The main focus was on our relationship and my employment/ability to support her, nervous wait now for 2 weeks but extremely hopefull.
They simply advised her that her passport and visa documents would be couriered to her within 2 weeks..
We lodged our application in early December 2012 and she was advised of the interview 4 weeks ago,

Fingers crossed that its all over soon and she will be here within a month,

Hardest 6 months of my life, i think they actually string you out a bit to see who drops off and if any relationships break down.

Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## amie27

Tropics said:


> Congratulations
> 
> My fiance had her interview in manila this morning, She provided them with some of our latest emails, and joint bank account details and my latest pay slips.
> She felt it went very well.
> The main focus was on our relationship and my employment/ability to support her, nervous wait now for 2 weeks but extremely hopefull.
> They simply advised her that her passport and visa documents would be couriered to her within 2 weeks..
> We lodged our application in early December 2012 and she was advised of the interview 4 weeks ago,
> 
> Fingers crossed that its all over soon and she will be here within a month,
> 
> Hardest 6 months of my life, i think they actually string you out a bit to see who drops off and if any relationships break down.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting.


Does she have to send in her passport?.. I applied for a Spouse Visa but VIA center didnt took our passports. We were only asked to submit certified photocopy of passport...


----------



## Tropics

no she did not send her passport with the application, she took it to the interview and gave it to her case officer then, and it will be returned within 2 weeks along with the decision/visa/documents


----------



## amie27

Tropics said:


> no she did not send her passport with the application, she took it to the interview and gave it to her case officer then, and it will be returned within 2 weeks along with the decision/visa/documents


I C.. Anyway, GOODLUCK to your Fiancee's Visa Application... You might want to check out PMV or Spouse Visa on the Philippines Thread as there were also members awaiting for their PMV Decision status

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/8261-pmv-spouse-visa-philippines-435.html#post98837

CHEERS!!!


----------



## carolannbavage

I'd be interested to know if everyone has to have interviews? Im a teeny bit scared of having an interview - im rubbish with dates and stuff .


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's up to the discretion of the case officer.


----------



## mattwhue

*prospective international student*

Hello,

Please my name is matt and I an new to this site,I joined because I wanted to get some knowledge about the graduate skilled migration visa which is given for 18months. I have been admitted to the masters of professional accounting but the cricos duration of the programme is listed as 78weeks/1.5years/3 semesters meaning i wont be eligible to apply for neither the GSM visa or post study work visa so i am asking if i take another certificate IV in a business/management area of about 25weeks basically another semester at another institution,whether i will meet up with the 92week study duration to at least apply for the GSM visa since the post study work visa is limited to those who have only completed bachelor,masters or phd not trade qualifications,I hope i didnt complicate things.

Matt


----------



## JEdwards

Had my interview today, phone interview.
Questions are:
How do you keep contact with your husband?
What do you use most - viber, skype, fb or email?
Who call first?
From my family who attended the civil wed?
Does your husbands support you and send money? How much?
Will you be looking for a job once your in Australia?


Feel good about the interview we just like had a chat


----------



## Murloc

carolannbavage said:


> I'd be interested to know if everyone has to have interviews? Im a teeny bit scared of having an interview - im rubbish with dates and stuff .


My Filipino wife recently came to Australia on a PMV which took 9 months, she was not interviewed. Our relationship had been going for 5 years so that might be the reason.


----------



## maraya777

I applied for partner visa 309/100 from BANGLADESH on 15th april, got a mail for medical check up just after two days. Then I got another mail in 1st wk of july asking to attend an interview that was held on 18th august. The questions were all about my relationship with husband, dates,time and other stuffs. It was not hard for me to answer as i was well prepared by reading all the posts of this thread. I am really greatful to this forum as it helped me a lot to work out and to lessen my tension. The questions were very common lik

Hw and whn we met, hw relationship grew,whn n hw we decided to get married, whn and hw was the arrangements of marriage,wht my husband does, his ph no, name and profession of his family members, hw we do contact,who bear my expenses etc and finaly wht is our plan if visa is not granted,lol!

I answered all the questions instantly as i am so good at date and time. I think they call for interview just to make sure the genuinety of relationship and very few of applicants are called for interview. So, no need to worry if u are asked to attend interview. Its just a chat with the CO, so feel relaxed and must make sure that u r confident abt wht u r saying.thats it!!

In my case, i was told after interview that my application is under processing and they wl let me knw the result in due time. I think they wl take one or two moths may be. Buti am relaxed after the interview and have no problem to wait for another 3 months as I knw, its more painful if wait for smthing.its better nt to wait n live ur life free of tension where u knw tht the processing time takes more 6 moths in most cases. And mine is only at 4 months, so why nt wait another 2 months!!!! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## maraya777

Had my interview on the 18th august...the questions were common just those i found out in this forum. I am really so greatful to this forum to help me getting prepared for td interview....though the interview was good,but I am gettieg impatient day by day...I lodged my app on the 15th april,2013. Can anybody tell me how long after the interview,they grant the visa?


----------



## bastou26

hey everyone i am stressing for the interview, especially with the question what will you as a job in oz? because i dont really know and i feel like it is doomed for me if i say that, 
was someone in the same trouble?


----------



## aussiemama

*awesome*

congratulations on getting it approved on spot, may i ask how long you waited since lodgement that you got granted?


----------



## maraya777

bastou26 said:


> hey everyone i am stressing for the interview, especially with the question what will you as a job in oz? because i dont really know and i feel like it is doomed for me if i say that,
> was someone in the same trouble?


Please go through the other posts where people have posted possible questions...I think u dont need to mention any specific job, just tell that u wl try to find ur subject related job and ur sponsor wl support u financialy unless u get a job..thats it!! Dont get stressed plz...its wl b just like a chat wgth a person to whom u r describing abt ur life with ur partner..just be careful abt the dates and times and names only...no worries...best of luck!


----------



## maraya777

*Wait is over!!!!*

I lodged my partner visa application on 16th april this year, attended interview on 20th august and got my visa on 2nd september!!! Yayyy...too happy now...nw waiting to fly to Australia!! Cheers!!!


----------



## edu

helps thanks!!!


----------



## manalc

*no interview as yet*



Murloc said:


> My Filipino wife recently came to Australia on a PMV which took 9 months, she was not interviewed. Our relationship had been going for 5 years so that might be the reason.


Partner visa applied for in Dubai July 2012 for my husband, nationality Lebanese - waiting.
Reading all these questions I was starting to get worried as my husband hasnt been interviewed since. It will be our third wedding anniversary in April and we were together 2 years before that, so yeh maybe the time thing.
That said, Thanks for sharing about your wife - it's put my mind at ease a little


----------



## pradeep278

When did you first meet?
When did you first move in together?
Have you got wedding photos?


----------



## sweetling

This is informative. Our application was accepted on November 20, 2013 but we haven't heard anything else regarding it. I certainly hope we hear something soon.


----------



## adamhere2014

Very Helpful thank you.


----------



## ilalang

Hi All,

I'm just wondering, whether phone interview held based on appointment ? or CO will ring me for interview straight away ?

Thanks.


----------



## aussiegirl

The need for an interview and how it's done depends on where you submitted the application.

It could be done by phone, or it could be done the day you hand it in, both may br interviewed or just the applicant.

You should look on the forum for people who applied in your city and contact the Aust. embassy or consulate where you are.


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!!

I'm from India (female applicant) and my husband an Australian Citizen (male sponsor).We have been together for 3 years (2 years de-facto relationship and 1 year of marriage on March 8). After over 200 days since I applied for the partner (309/100) visa, I got a call from my CO yesterday evening requesting me for a date when I can come to the High Commission in New Delhi for a Face-to-Face interview. This is what I was dreading and that is what it has come down to. She hasn't told me what date the interview is yet. She said she will email me the details this coming week.

After reading all the posts on this thread for the past 3 hours, I'm freaking out 100 times more. We also had our first Partner (820/801) denied because we hadn't done our reseach and didn't really have a proper file at the time when we applied for the visa. We were told to wait for the CO to contact us and then supply all the evidences, instead the CO just sent us a denial letter via post  I couldn't believe it. He/she couldn't even send us an email to avoid the delays that sometimes the postal service can cause. 
My husband and I were in shock, we both were crying like a 10 year old as soon as we were informed that my application had been denied and the only option left was either MRT or to re-apply offshore in India. We didn't have time to apeal to MRT so we both decided to leave Australia together. And once we got to my parent's home in India, we were able to think straight and plan what could be our best option in our situation.

Anyways, so we applied for the visa again from India. My husband and I flew back to India together and applied for the visa on July 22nd, 2013 in New Delhi VFS office.
This time our file was 430 pages long that had every document that we thought could have possibly proved the geniuneness of our relationship/marriage (execpt for the medicals which were received by the High Commission on August 4, 2013).

_I'm worried what weird questions the CO could ask about the previous denied partner visa application. And how or what I could say to make her believe that my husband and I truely love each other._

Thank you so much everyone for sharing such valuable experiences and all your advice. 
I wish I had found this forum before my husband and I applied for our 820/801 in December 2012, our application wouldn't have been denied.

Any kind of help will be highly appreciated. Thank you so so much! Good Luck to everyone waiting. This is truely the worst experience anyone could have.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kangaroogirl

My landlord wrote an 888 to support mine and hubby's 820 application and we were chatting about how he had done one for another friend who went through the partner visa process. 

He said their interview was really tough, and one question both were asked separately was: "what side of the bed do you sleep on". 

Really? Lol! Has anyone else been asked something like this?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you go far enough back in this thread, that question is listed. I read through the whole thing once... lol. Too much time on my hands!


----------



## Jan88

On what basis do they choose to interview ? 
We were worried that our interview would be tough all the time as we got married straight away after two months and launched visa after five months we met.
Never got an interview call. they just granted the visa .. just a 5 month wait !!!!


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> On what basis do they choose to interview ?
> We were worried that our interview would be tough all the time as we got married straight away after two months and launched visa after five months we met.
> Never got an interview call. they just granted the visa .. just a 5 month wait !!!!


Was yours an onshore or offshore visa, Jan? And did you have all your medicals and criminal checks done before you submitted it?


----------



## kangaroogirl

Sorry I posted this in wrong thread


----------



## Jan88

kangaroogirl said:


> Was yours an onshore or offshore visa, Jan? And did you have all your medicals and criminal checks done before you submitted it?


Hi Kangaroogirl,

Mine was onshore visa. Yes, I did submit it as a decision ready application i.e. with criminal checks, medicals and all the affidavits. We even submitted our resume's, educational qualifications etc etc. Except we only submitted 4 pictures.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> Hi Kangaroogirl,
> 
> Mine was onshore visa. Yes, I did submit it as a decision ready application i.e. with criminal checks, medicals and all the affidavits. We even submitted our resume's, educational qualifications etc etc. Except we only submitted 4 pictures.


Great to know  
I think I'm submitting too many pictures. I have a few hundred!


----------



## Jan88

kangaroogirl said:


> Great to know
> I think I'm submitting too many pictures. I have a few hundred!


You don't need that many. 6-10 is the maximum number of pics they wanna see  
Good luck with everything


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> You don't need that many. 6-10 is the maximum number of pics they wanna see
> Good luck with everything


Weird.... You wouldn't think just a few pics would prove anything. Oh well I hope it doesn't annoy them!


----------



## rheia

kangaroogirl said:


> Weird.... You wouldn't think just a few pics would prove anything. Oh well I hope it doesn't annoy them!


We really struggled with keeping the number of photos down to a reasonable level...

I think we eventually ended up with 1 photo per month for the last 2 years or so (plus a few additional ones for important events, like those that involved family members).


----------



## ozzy

We sent in about 12 photos with my partners visa. Dont be sending in photos that look like they could have easily been taken in one day. We sent in ones from wedding we were at, christmas, holidays, and ones with us with both sides of our family. i would say about 10 photos is a reasonable amount.


----------



## Jan88

ozzy said:


> We sent in about 12 photos with my partners visa. Dont be sending in photos that look like they could have easily been taken in one day. We sent in ones from wedding we were at, christmas, holidays, and ones with us with both sides of our family. i would say about 10 photos is a reasonable amount.


I agree wih Ozzy. Just 10. The important 10 pictures of your relationship would do for them


----------



## kangaroogirl

rheia said:


> We really struggled with keeping the number of photos down to a reasonable level...
> 
> I think we eventually ended up with 1 photo per month for the last 2 years or so (plus a few additional ones for important events, like those that involved family members).


Well, I've sent a few hundred, but they were all condensed into 3 pdf of different stages in out relationship. We take lots of pics and had quite a few different places we had gone travelling to, so I just couldn't cut it back much more - but when I did them I didn't think I had to!

So who actually came up with the idea that they don't want more photos? Was anyone actually told this by immigration or are people basing this on the fact people have been approved with only a few photos?

I've looked and can't see anywhere that immigration say only to send a few. Just wondering if immigration actually told someone this?


----------



## Mish

ozzy said:


> We sent in about 12 photos with my partners visa. Dont be sending in photos that look like they could have easily been taken in one day. We sent in ones from wedding we were at, christmas, holidays, and ones with us with both sides of our family. i would say about 10 photos is a reasonable amount.


I don't agree with 10 being a reasonable amount. If you are applying from a high risk country 10 photos is definitely not enough!


----------



## ozzy

But what do photos tell? You could send in 50 photos but if theres no dates on them whos to say you didnt put a christmas tree up and say it was 2 years ago?.or put a nice outfit on and say oh this was taken last year at a wedding? Photos arent hard evidence. Thats why you should only make a small selection.


----------



## Mish

ozzy said:


> But what do photos tell? You could send in 50 photos but if theres no dates on them whos to say you didnt put a christmas tree up and say it was 2 years ago?.or put a nice outfit on and say oh this was taken last year at a wedding? Photos arent hard evidence. Thats why you should only make a small selection.


True! But our case office was especially interested in photos. Whenever an event was mentioned she asked if we had photos of this and want every single photo we had with other people in it. It is probably because it is a high risk application but saying 10 photos for a high risk country application is just too low IMO.


----------



## kangaroogirl

ozzy said:


> But what do photos tell? You could send in 50 photos but if theres no dates on them whos to say you didnt put a christmas tree up and say it was 2 years ago?.or put a nice outfit on and say oh this was taken last year at a wedding? Photos arent hard evidence. Thats why you should only make a small selection.


Actually digital photos have a lot of information within them that you may not even know is there. I geotag mine in camera settings and dates are programmed into them when saved.

Also, having photos in obviously different cities, countries, landmarks, restaurants, with different groups of people and family, doing activities etc..... That's great evidence if you ask me. Photographic proof you do stuff and go places together. 
Photos taken in 4 different countries and numerous famous cities obviously are not taken in one day.

And for that matter, much of the evidence could also be "faked" if someone were really trying to screw the system over.

Just my humble opinion but I think the right photo evidence could carry a whole lot of weight.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Mish said:


> True! But our case office was especially interested in photos. Whenever an event was mentioned she asked if we had photos of this and want every single photo we had with other people in it. It is probably because it is a high risk application but saying 10 photos for a high risk country application is just too low IMO.


I think 10 photos from any long term couple is not enough, personally! But hell, what do I know I guess. Lol


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> You don't need that many. 6-10 is the maximum number of pics they wanna see
> Good luck with everything


Jan did immigration tell you this? How do you know how many pics they want to see?


----------



## ozzy

People on previous threads have been told by their case officer that 7-10 is plenty. Others were also told that, when they handed them in in person and were actually handed some back.

They ask you not to send discs and photo albums. Sending in 100 photos may as well be an album


----------



## Jan88

Yes, the helpdesk guy in brisbane processing centre told us half a dozen is more than enough and don't submit too many which only annoys them ! That's what he exactly told me and we ended up submitting about 4 important pictures. Hope this helps


----------



## Mish

Jan88 said:


> Yes, the helpdesk guy in brisbane processing centre told us half a dozen is more than enough and don't submit too many which only annoys them ! That's what he exactly told me and we ended up submitting about 4 important pictures. Hope this helps


I would not believe anything the help desk said. We have seen people rejected because of incorrect information provided by DIBP.

In saying that I believe people should not say that 10 is enough because for high risk countries you need alot more proof than low risk countries. We saw 1 applicant submit either 100/200 pics and their interview was waved!


----------



## Jan88

Mish said:


> I would not believe anything the help desk said. We have seen people rejected because of incorrect information provided by DIBP.
> 
> In saying that I believe people should not say that 10 is enough because for high risk countries you need alot more proof than low risk countries. We saw 1 applicant submit either 100/200 pics and their interview was waved!


Well, I don't know about the high risk countries as I don't have to deal with it. I followed what Brisbane Help desk suggested me and I still got my visa submitted with just 4 photos in 4 months without any interview. Maybe it just depends on individual circumstances.

How about submitting a decent amount like 10 and if the case officer requests more you can submit more maybe Kangroogirl ?

P.S I am only saying based on my individual experience.


----------



## rebeccaf

What I did was I came on a tourist visa, then I printed up the application for rrv, and filled that up. Then I rang them when they opened and got an appointment right away. I went there with my application and everybody's birth certificates, I was there about a half hour while my assigned co read though my application. Then, when I got home he rang me and told me what to get, so I got that and took it there. Then, he rang again and also sent me a list of what else was needed, which I got and took there again. Then I got my visa.


----------



## kangaroogirl

ozzy said:


> People on previous threads have been told by their case officer that 7-10 is plenty. Others were also told that, when they handed them in in person and were actually handed some back.
> 
> They ask you not to send discs and photo albums. Sending in 100 photos may as well be an album


I believe they mean they don't want an actual physical photo album sent in. I don't believe that's any indication of how many photos they want to see.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> Yes, the helpdesk guy in brisbane processing centre told us half a dozen is more than enough and don't submit too many which only annoys them ! That's what he exactly told me and we ended up submitting about 4 important pictures. Hope this helps


There's no way I'd submit an application for a partner visa, where you are trying to prove an ongoing and genuine relationship, with only 4 photographs.

When someone gets rejected on the basis of too much evidence, then I think we can start worrying.

They provide 0 guidelines on number of images to provide, and with some people being asked for MORE photos, I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I don't believe 4 - 6 photos adds weight to an application but that's just my opinion. I'd rather give them too much than not enough.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Jan88 said:


> Well, I don't know about the high risk countries as I don't have to deal with it. I followed what Brisbane Help desk suggested me and I still got my visa submitted with just 4 photos in 4 months without any interview. Maybe it just depends on individual circumstances.
> 
> How about submitting a decent amount like 10 and if the case officer requests more you can submit more maybe Kangroogirl ?
> 
> P.S I am only saying based on my individual experience.


I'm very happy with the roughly 150 I've already submitted. They were well thought out and presented in a couple of PDFs which will cause no drama to them to scroll through.

They will see we've travelled together, eaten out together, attended many family events together, lived together, gone to tourist attractions together. They show gifts we've given each other, our wedding day, honeymoon, Christmases, family meetings etc etc etc.

The photos correlate everything we've provided with bank statements and receipts and stat decs. They show our home where we live together and backup what we've said about that.

You simply can't do that in 4 - 6 photos and I don't believe people should be advocating sending such a small amount of photographic evidence.


----------



## Mish

kangaroogirl said:


> There's no way I'd submit an application for a partner visa, where you are trying to prove an ongoing and genuine relationship, with only 4 photographs.
> 
> When someone gets rejected on the basis of too much evidence, then I think we can start worrying.
> 
> They provide 0 guidelines on number of images to provide, and with some people being asked for MORE photos, I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> I don't believe 4 - 6 photos adds weight to an application but that's just my opinion. I'd rather give them too much than not enough.


I can't agree more! Always best to give too many than not enough and each case officer is different.

When we applied for a tourist visa I was told by DIBP in oz that $1000 per month is what they require for funds yet when the overseas embassy rejected they said that he had limited personal funds .... we had more than what DIBP in oz told me! So really I do not have much confidence in what they tell us is enough is actually enough...


----------



## kangaroogirl

Mish said:


> I can't agree more! Always best to give too many than not enough and each case officer is different.
> 
> When we applied for a tourist visa I was told by DIBP in oz that $1000 per month is what they require for funds yet when the overseas embassy rejected they said that he had limited personal funds .... we had more than what DIBP in oz told me! So really I do not have much confidence in what they tell us is enough is actually enough...


I certainly wouldn't be relying on what a call centre operater told me re evidence, and anyone who would say "don't send too many because it annoys them" doesn't give me much confidence.

Case officers are not obliged to request further evidence, so going by thinking that you can submit bare minimum under the assumption that they'll ask you if they want to more is just asking for trouble!


----------



## ozzy

Anyone else getting bored of this topic? Obviously we all disagree so just send in 150 photos if thats what you want. Im outta here


----------



## kangaroogirl

ozzy said:


> Anyone else getting bored of this topic? Obviously we all disagree so just send in 150 photos if thats what you want. Im outta here


Alrighty then


----------



## Jan88

Didn't bother me ..
I trusted the helpdesk, they trusted my application and relationship!
So, it's all good 

Hope everything goes well for you as well  At the end of it, we all want a good result! That's what matters ...


----------



## Oh8'sjustme

I got unexpected phone interview from my C.O way back early of 2012 while I was browsing this website reading threads about visa interview. lol

She asked me these:

1. How long has he(fiancé) been a health practitioner in Australia? (I didn't expect that )
2. How many bedrooms does he's house have? 
3. How many children he have? have u met them?
4. What is your view about age difference/ age gap?

at the end of interview she said Well done! and ask me to send my passport for visa label. I think I nail it...


----------



## Mich_Kev

Im a 4th gen aussie and I'd be insulted by those two questions too Amanda and by a person who wasn't born here making judgments on me and my partner


----------



## chocoboorin

I got a phone interview at 31/3, my questions are

- What is my fiance's birthday?
- Why didn't we celebrate the party to let family and others know about our relationship? (we engaged at the time only have both of us)
- Tell about my fiance's sponsor child in Vietnam
- What do I know about my fiance? Stay alone or with family? How many people are there in his family? Does he have his own house?
- When and where did we first meet online, and first meet in real life?
- How long did he stay in VN? How many times did he come? Where did he stay when he come here?
- What is his job? which company is he working at? Describe about his job. What is the time he when to work? How many days does he work in a week?

Seem they are all I can remember


----------



## jp1985

kangaroo1986 said:


> hi guys i need your help please.
> 
> we are thinking to lodge my partner's application for temporary visa. I work for a very concervative organisation from where i have been sponsored as a PR my concern is that if there is any posibility the DIAC to call my employer in order to gain informations about me and let them know that i am the sponsor for my boyfriend's visa application? i am bit scared because they dont like gay at all. And i dont know how far this can go. What to do to protect my self ??? or will not be a problem? do they usually call employers? o Has anyone faced the same situation? or usually do they call employers ? and if yes what they ask????.
> please your help


Hi there,

How was your visa application? I just looked thru all posts today.

I just wonder in your situation how the interview with the employer has been? and what questions were asked?

I am on the process filing up all documents before applying 820. the only matter that burden us is our both families/parents dont know that we are in a same-sex relationship. we have noted in our history statement we do not tell them about our relationship now because of the east cultural acceptance level in same-sex relationship and we do not want to hurt their feeling. has anyone got the same situation? however, we can still socialise with our both side friends as a couple without worrying this issue.


----------



## rbt1985

Hi!

Just curious if anyone has any recent interview experiences to share? Most of the posts here seem to be quite old.

Do they interview both the applicant and the sponsor?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

rbt1985 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any recent interview experiences to share? Most of the posts here seem to be quite old.
> 
> Do they interview both the applicant and the sponsor?
> 
> Thanks!


My fiance got interviewed in August and then they rang and asked me some questions in mid January just before they granted the visa. In Cairo all visa applicants are interviewed.


----------



## rbt1985

*Re:*



Mish said:


> My fiance got interviewed in August and then they rang and asked me some questions in mid January just before they granted the visa. In Cairo all visa applicants are interviewed.


Thanks Mish. Good to know


----------



## suchislife22000

melandabdul said:


> Ok so I have finally put behind me the trauma of the interview enough to be able to share with you all what happened for myself and my finance back on Nov 26th.
> 
> My fiance is the applicant and I am the sponsor and he was offered an interview slot to select from in the first email that the CO sent to us in the middle of Oct (our application was lodged at the beginning of Oct). We felt that this was all very positive and were looking forward to the interview and sharing how much we loved and know about each other.
> 
> So he had 6 weeks to prepare and be comfortable that his english pronounaciations were right and to feel at ease under the pressure of being asked questions that he knew but in the heat of the moment often your mind can go blank. Well 3 days out I got a very strange email from the CO saying we might also want to speak with you (me the sponsor). Of course I was ok with this but a little shocked as I said he was told so early in the piece and it was now only 3 days out so it put me off balance a little. What was worse was when I replied and said this would be no problem, can you please tell me what time you will be calling I was told "We don't know"!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm so if I wasn't already nervous I was now. I was wondering how I was suppose to take a very official and important call when I might be at work or driving or on the toilet when they called. There was no way they were going to let me be prepared or feel at ease about this at all and then I was also thinking with the time difference from Australia to Germany where the CO is, they might be ringing me at 11 pm or 12am and I certainly can't be sure I would make much sense at that time of night.
> 
> So after struggling with this for a couple of days I put it down to an off hand comment and thought it would never happen....well at the EXACT time the CO was ringing my fiance in Greece, the CO's supervisor rang me in Australia. So they were serious and I guess them not telling me what time was about them not wanting me to know they were going to do it at the same time. From this I take that they didnt want us to be able to compare notes in any way. So they spoke to him for 2 AND 1/4 HOURS AND ME 1 HOUR!!!!! All of the information I have seen says that the interview will be for 60 - 90 minutes.
> 
> I have to say I walked away feeling very unhappy after my interview and I think he did too. There was not a lot of questions directly taken from the forms we filled in. They drilled down a lot further into stuff like how far it was to drive from my house to my parents and my brothers place from my house, how often I went to church, how often he went to church, why didn't I find someone closer to home to marry, would my church marry us as we are from different faith backgrounds, how will he cope in my family as it is so small compared to his, what will he do when we comes to Australia, why does he love me (a tough question to answer if you haven't thought it through before), what will you do if you don't get the visa, what was the name of the soccer club he is playing for in Greece, and the final one to me was a big one...have I thought about what if he is just coming here to earn money and for a better life and not really to marry me.
> 
> All the way through there was an undertone of suspicion from the way the questions were asked. I guess that is part of what they have to do but it felt terrible to me...terrible as our love was being questioned and dissected and being weighed and measured.
> 
> They also focused heavily on how we meet and who introduced us and was I still in contact with them and what did they do for work and where did they live etc. I was wondering for a short while if they were confused as to who I was marrying when they kept asking question after question about this man and not my love.
> 
> So all in all it wasn't the uplifting and affirming exercise we thought it would be but I have spoken to many people since and they have all said that this is really IMMI's role...to play the devil's advocate and ask the tough questions and show no support....to be impartial and maybe a bit anti.
> 
> I know on paper our relationship and in fact many from cross cultures, esp where people met online can appear dodgy...esp where one side has considerably more to gain from the "transaction" but to people in love it is much more than those basic facts and figures...the trouble is showing that and proving that to someone who is impartial and removed from the emotional connection we feel.
> 
> I hope my ramblings are of some assistance to someone.


i have been in the same situation with your fiance,


----------



## suchislife22000

i applied for prospective marriage visa (300) and these are some of the questions i was asked just like the ones i see here and it was very helpful for me.
When did you meet?
Where did you meet?
What will you do when you come to Australia?
How much time have you spent with your fiance family?
How much time has your fiance spent with your family?
Why did you and your fiance decide to apply for an Australian visa?
How do you come to Greece.
Do you have relatives or friends in Greece?
Do you have relatives or friends in Australia?
is your fiance living alone?
Are you living alone?
What does your fiance do for work?
How do you and your fiance stay in contact?
What visits has your fiance made to come to see you?
What will you do if this visa application is refused?

this is all i can remember for now and the interview was about 50 mins


----------



## sweetredrose

nitka said:


> To Kosova: if you are an Australian citizen, why would you need a visa to Australia? You said : "we are both australian citizens".... I just don't understand that. Everybody is stressed when interviewed, so you should not worry that much.


May be her baby and her partner


----------



## Confused2

Guys we have interview next weds at 1:30pm Melbourne time.Fingers crossed...pretty nervous ……by they way what should be the answer for what would you do if your visa got rejected? :-D such a weird question,only thing i can think is my partner will cry a river and we both be devastated as we have planned our future here..whats your take on this one?You guys.


----------



## Mish

I believe that they want to know that Australia is not your only option and if you got rejected that your relationship would not end. Therefore they are looking for a plan b like "we would both be devastated as have planned our future in Australia, however we will be together no matter what and we have talked about moving to x as our plan b"


----------



## suchislife22000

this is what both me and my partner answered and the visa was Granted about two months after the interview.


----------



## kavzee

Confused2 said:


> Guys we have interview next weds at 1:30pm Melbourne time.Fingers crossed...pretty nervous &#8230;&#8230;by they way what should be the answer for what would you do if your visa got rejected? :-D such a weird question,only thing i can think is my partner will cry a river and we both be devastated as we have planned our future here..whats your take on this one?You guys.


I think as long as your answer shows that it won't be the end of your relationship and you will still have a plan to be together it'll be ok.

Please do let us know how the interview goes!


----------



## Confused2

Thank you ,you guys for your time and replies.You folks are mighty kind.Thanks a bunch really.


----------



## Confused2

Hello Guys,a quick question,do they ask questions from Form 80 in interview? Not so good at remembering all those periods of employment/unemployment etc etc of my partner.She had to fill in form 80 and forward to her CO like last year.now we are wondering do we have to memorize all those dates from her form 80? Thank you guys!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Confused2 said:


> Hello Guys,a quick question,do they ask questions from Form 80 in interview? Not so good at remembering all those periods of employment/unemployment etc etc of my partner.She had to fill in form 80 and forward to her CO like last year.now we are wondering do we have to memorize all those dates from her form 80? Thank you guys!


Haha, no. You're overthinking this. It'll be fine.


----------



## Confused2

CollegeGirl said:


> Haha, no. You're overthinking this. It'll be fine.


Thank you CG for your reply.So Nice of you.


----------



## deepk43

Hi Bicky,why your 801/800 visa dined by co?i am also apply for my de facto visa 801/800 .i have interview this friday..i am soo nervous..?


----------



## Becky26

*Interview*



deepk43 said:


> Hi Bicky,why your 801/800 visa dined by co?i am also apply for my de facto visa 801/800 .i have interview this friday..i am soo nervous..?


Hey deepk43,

Our onshore application was denied on the basis of "insufficient evidence to prove the genuineness of the relationship".
Our evidence was not taken by the officer who was doing my paperwork at the DIBP officer in Brisbane officer. He advised that we can submit all the evidence when we get contacted by the case officer and were told that the processing of application could go as long as 18 months.

There was no contact made by the case officer, all we got was a rejection letter that to in the post 2 and a half months after application which we didn't receive and was provided a copy of it when my husband and I reached the immigration office.

The second time we applied our application was 430 pages long, not including the additional documents that were requested twice since my face-to-face interview at the AHC New Delhi. The additional documents were roughly 250 pages.
Anyways, what's done is done 

What kind of interview is it? Phone or face-to-face?

Look forward to your reply.Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## deepk43

Thank u dear for replied..it's face to face interview after 2 year for Temporary partner visa,they called me and my partner on this friday..oh God soo nervous..You have any idea dear,that they have to ask in an interview?


----------



## Becky26

*Interview Questions*



deepk43 said:


> Thank u dear for replied..it's face to face interview after 2 year for Temporary partner visa,they called me and my partner on this friday..oh God soo nervous..You have any idea dear,that they have to ask in an interview?



No worries, happy to help 

Only I was interviewed by the high commission. I was questioned about the time I was on student visa and about the rejected partner visa. The case officer never asked anything about out relationship or about my husband which was really annoying. For me the interview felt like more of an 'interrogation' than an interview.

There are many others who have had very straightforward interviews. Just a matter of luck, something I've been running low of for quite sometime now 
I hope your interview goes well and everything works out for the best.

Below are some of the questions(pick the ones that apply to your case) that you could be asked:-

*About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
When did you meet?
Where did you meet?
What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
When did you start your relationship together?
When did you fall in love with your partner?
When did you consider yourselves "in a relationship"?
What's the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?


*About You (the applicant)*
How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
What will you do when you come to Australia?
How much time have you spent with your partner's family?
How much time has your partner spent with your family?
Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?

*About Your Marriage*
When did you decide to get married?
When did you officially become engaged?
Where were you when you became engaged?
Why are you getting married?
Where was the marriage?
What was the name of the church you were married at?
How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
Which of your partner's family attended the marriage ceremony?
Before you were married, how often did you date?


*About Your De-facto Relationship*
How long have you and your partner lived together?
Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)


*About Your Partner*
What is your partner's address?
When was your partner born?
Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
What does your partner do for work?
Where does your partner work?
Is your partner at work now?
How does your partner get to and from work?
What is your partner's income?
What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
What size clothes does your partner wear?
What are your partner's favourite foods?
What are your partner's hobbies?
What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
What are your partner's parents' names?
What do you call your partner's parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
What does your partner's father do for work? Where is he employed?
What are the names of your partner's brothers and sisters?
What do your partner's brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
What is your partner's parents' address?
What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
Where is your partner's child now (if partner has a child)?
What do you love about your partner?


*About Traveling*
What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
What visits have you made to go see your partner?
Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?


*About Living Together With Your Partner*
Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
What religion do you practice in your home?
If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
Do you have any pets?
What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
What's the last film you saw together with your partner?
(referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
What will you do if this visa application is refused?
Do you plan to have children with your partner?


Taken from Northam & Associates website (MARA agent):-
Northam & Associates - Sample Partner Visa Interview Questions

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

Guys i got an email for the medical and they gave me 28 days to do it then they said no further action to be taken and the decision will be taken ... i did the medical and last week they sent a new email asking to do the biomitrics ... Again they said once it is done decision might be taken without taking further actions .

what do they mean by that ? will there be an interview or they might give the result directly ?.. 

this is my second application with them first was fiancee more than three years ago and got rejected because our evidence didn't satisfie them . so we got married two year ago in egypt . we gave them alot of proves and alot of 4 years emails and pics with my family and friends. should i be positive or still be worried


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



amr_abd_elraouf said:


> Guys i got an email for the medical and they gave me 28 days to do it then they said no further action to be taken and the decision will be taken ... i did the medical and last week they sent a new email asking to do the biomitrics ... Again they said once it is done decision might be taken without taking further actions .
> 
> what do they mean by that ? will there be an interview or they might give the result directly ?..
> 
> this is my second application with them first was fiancee more than three years ago and got rejected because our evidence didn't satisfie them . so we got married two year ago in egypt . we gave them alot of proves and alot of 4 years emails and pics with my family and friends. should i be positive or still be worried


It all depends on your case officer's discretion whether or not you will be requested to attend an interview. 
Hope this helps and you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

Becky26 said:


> It all depends on your case officer's discretion whether or not you will be requested to attend an interview.
> Hope this helps and you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thnx Becky

all the best


----------



## Mish

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> Guys i got an email for the medical and they gave me 28 days to do it then they said no further action to be taken and the decision will be taken ... i did the medical and last week they sent a new email asking to do the biomitrics ... Again they said once it is done decision might be taken without taking further actions .
> 
> what do they mean by that ? will there be an interview or they might give the result directly ?..
> 
> this is my second application with them first was fiancee more than three years ago and got rejected because our evidence didn't satisfie them . so we got married two year ago in egypt . we gave them alot of proves and alot of 4 years emails and pics with my family and friends. should i be positive or still be worried


It is a standard email from them and means that a decision can be made without requesting further information or requesting an interview.

No way to tell about interview. They could call just before a decision is made.

You applied July 1, 2013? Dubai must be a slow processing embassy unless you have lived somewhere for longer than 12 months that involves security checks.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

Mish said:


> It is a standard email from them and means that a decision can be made without requesting further information or requesting an interview.
> 
> No way to tell about interview. They could call just before a decision is made.
> 
> You applied July 1, 2013? Dubai must be a slow processing embassy unless you have lived somewhere for longer than 12 months that involves security checks.


I have lived in saudi arabia since 5 years and i stayed there for one and half year . now i live in uae for alomst 4 years. yes security checks took time for me . I hope the decision is soon it took so long already ...

Feeling optimistic


----------



## Mish

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> I have lived in saudi arabia since 5 years and i stayed there for one and half year . now i live in uae for alomst 4 years. yes security checks took time for me . I hope the decision is soon it took so long already ...
> 
> Feeling optimistic


I believe saudi arabia is a higher high risk country so you might be looking at 18 months (maybe more).


----------



## sarah187

Hi All

Sorry if it has been asked before but are all applicants required to be interviewed or does it depend the risk of the applicant/how much information was supplied in application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

It is usually people from high risk countries that get interviewed.


----------



## Levisa

It depends on how well you prove your relationship and how good your application is. My partner is from a high risk country and we have been told he won't need an intervew as they are satisfied that we have a genuine relationship based on what we have provided. But I guess each case is different.


----------



## Sarah8

Wow that's a whole lot of questions.
Did anyone get asked about date of birth of family members? I am worried about this as my partner might not remember all the date of births of my family members.


----------



## summerandtilly

I highly doubt it, that's a pretty unreasonable thing to ask really


----------



## Sarah8

Thanks yeah i think so too.
do you have any idea who has to submit the online form? I as the sponsor created the immi acount or does my partner have to create a new one under his name.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I've answered this for you on another thread, Sarah, but it doesn't matter. Same Immi account for both of you is fine.


----------



## edgar1967

HIE mark
am not well versed with this forum but would like a response please if you may. I am from Zimbabwe a very high risk country. my wife is on working visa in Aussie. we have had 2 visitors yrs denied and i had to call her back for a wedding. our 3rd app is there and together with a marriage certificate. the embassy just phoned me today booking an appointment for an interview. does this mean anything or what do i expect on the interview. what do i do


----------



## sweetredrose

Wow so many questions. Just relax and tell them the truth that is all.


----------



## chicken999

Sadly when u are an african applicant just telling the truth is not enough. We told the truth and were denied. Read my posts for the story. He's here with me now but took us 5 years (2 denied tourists, I denied pmv, I successful pmv, I almost mrt hearing (would have been successful but 2nd pmv issued first) and recently one 820 approved. But I don't understand what visa u have applied for and what evidence u have submitted. More detail so we can help u pls


----------



## Becky26

chicken999 said:


> Sadly when u are an african applicant just telling the truth is not enough. We told the truth and were denied. Read my posts for the story. He's here with me now but took us 5 years (2 denied tourists, I denied pmv, I successful pmv, I almost mrt hearing (would have been successful but 2nd pmv issued first) and recently one 820 approved. But I don't understand what visa u have applied for and what evidence u have submitted. More detail so we can help u pls


Very correctly said chicken999, sometimes telling the truth is not enough. During my close to two and half hour interview (with 2 officers) I told the truth and the senior case officer pretty much tried to convince me that my relationship wasn't genuine just because of the rarity of my case. They kept on asking me questions about my student visa and nothing about our relationship.

Towards the end I was sobbing and told her that there was no way we were going to stop trying to be together even if she denied my 2nd application. There was going to be a 3rd and a 4th application. Thank GOD! It didn't come down to that


----------



## rani

Becky26 said:


> Very correctly said chicken999, sometimes telling the truth is not enough. During my close to two and half hour interview (with 2 officers) I told the truth and the senior case officer pretty much tried to convince me that my relationship wasn't genuine just because of the rarity of my case. They kept on asking me questions about my student visa and nothing about our relationship. Towards the end I was sobbing and told her that there was no way we were going to stop trying to be together even if she denied my 2nd application. There was going to be a 3rd and a 4th application. Thank GOD! It didn't come down to that


So sorry you had to go through that Becky


----------



## Becky26

rani said:


> So sorry you had to go through that Becky


Thanks rani, it was a horrible experience


----------



## rani

When you are genuine the doubts/suspicions really hurts and it doesn't help if your relationship is not what they consider 'normal'


----------



## Becky26

rani said:


> When you are genuine the doubts/suspicions really hurts and it doesn't help if your relationship is not what they consider 'normal'


Worst part is that you can't say why you think they are making all those accusations or assumptions because they won't accept or agree with them anyway when you know that it IS the truth why you're being made to walk over broken glass.

Just because we didn't do a "traditional" indian wedding with a few hundred people, my husband is not of Indian background, and because I lived in Australia all that seemed to have issues going down their throats.

Different case=more scrutiny that's what I've learned so far, at least in India.


----------



## rani

Becky26 said:


> Worst part is that you can't say why you think they are making all those accusations or assumptions because they won't accept or agree with them anyway when you know that it IS the truth why you're being made to walk over broken glass. Just because we didn't do a "traditional" indian wedding with a few hundred people, my husband is not of Indian background, and because I lived in Australia all that seemed to have issues going down their throats. Different case=more scrutiny that's what I've learned so far, at least in India.


I'm sure not every Indian couple has a huge traditional wedding either anyway... We simply could not afford that... doesn't mean we aren't genuine just means we are responsible not wanting to go into debt or cause financial hardship for my husbands parents... I could keep ranting lol but anyway I'm glad you got your visa Becky and good luck for your future with your hubby


----------



## Becky26

rani said:


> I'm sure not every Indian couple has a huge traditional wedding either anyway... We simply could not afford that... doesn't mean we aren't genuine just means we are responsible not wanting to go into debt or cause financial hardship for my husbands parents... I could keep ranting lol but anyway I'm glad you got your visa Becky and good luck for your future with your hubby


Exactly! But they seemed to not like the fact that we didn't have a huge wedding  That part of the nightmare is over and I'm glad it is. Just enjoying life with my husband and it has made us value each other so much more after we had to live apart for almost a year. And I'm thankful to GOD for that realization 
Thanks for your kind wishes, I hope for the same for you too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## SSSJ8878

Hi I was wondering we are moving from Perth back to Sydney. My partner will not have a job and will be relying on centreline til he finds a job and I will be applying for work swell. We will be living in his parents house and if we get a interview and he still does not have a job Will our visa be rejected because he doesn't have work. My Dad will help me til I get work. I will be able to find work soon.


----------



## maklaw

YES may be it will affect your application,for example.i am your case officer and wanted to see your partner and your financial aspect,then i must ask who going to support who.

second thing once you got visa and,you and your partner not working that will be burden on tax payers.


----------



## Becky26

SSSJ8878 said:


> Hi I was wondering we are moving from Perth back to Sydney. My partner will not have a job and will be relying on centreline til he finds a job and I will be applying for work swell. We will be living in his parents house and if we get a interview and he still does not have a job Will our visa be rejected because he doesn't have work. My Dad will help me til I get work. I will be able to find work soon.


I disagree! 
I don't think your partner being on Centrelink will affect your application. When my husband after having lived in India with my parents and I went back to Australia, he didn't have a job and was on Centrelink.

At the time I was interviewed he was still job hunting but later he was able to to find work. And we got our visa approved without the issue that my husband didn't have a job.

Having a job and savings add brownie points to your application but are not a deciding factor of the application.

There have been many sponsors on Centrelink and pensions who have been successfully been able to sponsor their partners on a partner visa.

The partner visa gives the holder full work rights. There is no assurance of support required anymore like it used to back in the days. Immigration wants to see evidence that you and your partner are in a genuine and continuing relationship.

Explain everything if the case officer asks this question and make sure you tell them the employability and his history of employment so they know that he will eventually find a job and that its only a matter of time. Hope this helps. 
Good luck!

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

I agree with Becky. Being on Centrelink will not have any impact on the application. There are people on Centrelink who successfully sponsors a partner. There is no minimum income required to sponsor a partner DIBP's only concern is if the relationship is genuine or not.


----------



## maklaw

One of friend who is on centrelink payments.he applied for his wife visa in Pakistan.
immigration didn't accept as him sponsor,instead they asked him to find a job or find another sponsor.one another friend filled out all the forms and stuff as an sponsor and then his wife got visa.

but as becky and mish mentioned if so many people got their visa without having trouble,then it should be alrite.

Thanks seniors for proper guidance


----------



## Mish

maklaw said:


> One of friend who is on centrelink payments.he applied for his wife visa in Pakistan.
> immigration didn't accept as him sponsor,instead they asked him to find a job or find another sponsor.one another friend filled out all the forms and stuff as an sponsor and then his wife got visa.
> 
> but as becky and mish mentioned if so many people got their visa without having trouble,then it should be alrite.
> 
> Thanks seniors for proper guidance


That is really strange because noone but the partner of the applicant can be a sponsor. A family member can write a stat dec saying that they will help with costs if need be but they cannot sponsor them.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> That is really strange because noone but the partner of the applicant can be a sponsor. A family member can write a stat dec saying that they will help with costs if need be but they cannot sponsor them.


That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## CollegeGirl

Any chance maklaw is talking about a visitor visa and not a spouse visa? It's definitely not possible for anyone else to sponsor someone's partner for a partner/spouse visa.


----------



## maklaw

i am 100% sure that was a spouse visa and i know him personally he is one of my best friend.I didn't see the actual forms,may be it was a ASSURANCE OF SUPPORT.

They went to Immigration office in Adelaide for this purpose and officer told him that he will be responsible for her,at least for 2 years.And after few months his wife came to Australia.


----------



## Becky26

maklaw said:


> i am 100% sure that was a spouse visa and i know him personally he is one of my best friend.I didn't see the actual forms,may be it was a ASSURANCE OF SUPPORT. They went to Immigration office in Adelaide for this purpose and officer told him that he will be responsible for her,at least for 2 years.And after few months his wife came to Australia.


Firstly, NO one but the partner can sponsor their non-Australian partner when it comes to a partner visa. If you read the partner migration booklet and DIBP's website you'll be able to find who is an eligible sponsor for a partner visa.

And secondly, the requirement of assurance of support has been discontinued since January 2012 and no longer a partner employed or unemployed is required to satisfy that condition since the partner visa gives the holder full work rights.

Unless of course your friend's case happened before 2012 and the immigration let other people sponsor partners of their friends  back then.

Your friend's story doesn't add up.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky is right there has been no Assurance of Support in a long time. It would only be if was before they took it away or Pakistan has their own rules. 

I know of someone that wasn't even living in Australia, had no income and was pregnant when she sponsored her husband and it all went through without any assurance. 

It just doesn't add up unless Pakistan are making up their own rules.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Considering this is the first time we've heard a case like this, and we've had plenty of Pakistani applicants on this forum, I don't think it's Pakistan. I think somebody is misunderstanding something somewhere.


----------



## maklaw

yeah Becky its 2011 case.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Then it could have been an Assurance of Support at that time, yes. But the spouse still would have been the actual sponsor. And it's no longer something that is necessary/done for the partner visa.


----------



## Becky26

maklaw said:


> yeah Becky its 2011 case.


Even then the assurance of support may have been provided by someone else but ONLY the partner can sponsor the non-Australian partner as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## EDT

One of my friend recorded her interview. The stupid CO made advance at her and did not know he was being recorded. He called my friend all sort oof names. From Prostitute to s** to b**. Karma did catch up with him when her husband told the CO he was going to take the recorded message live on television


----------



## Mish

OMG that is just unacceptable! I hope he lost his job!

Your friend is so lucky she recorded the interview


----------



## lala518

deleted deleted deleted deleted deleted deleted deleted


----------



## CollegeGirl

Do you both live in QLD? If so, why haven't you lived together? You can still apply as a de facto couple if you can live together for some time & register your relationship in QLD. That's going to be your only alternative to marriage. A Prospective Marriage Visa has the least requirements but requires her applying offshore (outside Australia) and being outside Australia again when it's granted (though she can be in Australia between if her student visa continues to be valid).

Even if you get married you'll still need evidence of shared household, shared finances, etc.


----------



## plkamran

I got asked about my son(US citizen) who has Autism that why i cannot provide medical.I told CO because my partner has sole custody and i haven't seen him from last 3 years and CO commented "May be you will get visa granted and try to bring him to Australia" i said "Knowing he was removed from Australia and i haven't seen him, how can you say that?" and CO said "Send in this in written form".I was told by my ex that he has Autism(may be one of her tricks to get me in more trouble) but may be he hasn't got any Autism but Immi couldn't appeciate my honesty their concen was i will take her to court and get sole custody and bring child to Australia.My PR visa is in process since July 2014.

If Australia follows Convention on right of child, isn't it wrong how child health disability is more important than best interest of child to see his both parents?


----------



## PaulDG

Come on everyone. This thread is about what questions were asked at the interview only. Save your other stuff for the appropriate threads please


----------



## Kotipatiya

I have 2 children, 1 from my De facto relationship and the other from my previous marriage. I lodged my VISA with my De facto partner and 2 children with my previous husband's consent. Whom do you think they will call for the interview, all of us...or can I request 2 interviews?


----------



## ampk

You could start a new thread, many of the old things may now be changed in the questioning process.

Also allow thread drift and skim over it, many of the posters are stressed, pushed to financial limits, and often separated from loved ones. I would describe it more as a community than a forum.

My 2 cents, Aaron.



PaulDG said:


> Come on everyone. This thread is about what questions were asked at the interview only. Save your other stuff for the appropriate threads please


----------



## ampk

It is up to them, they may not interview any person or they may just interview some.

Most commonly and only from what I have seen posted, is the person most often interviewed is the applicant.



Kotipatiya said:


> I have 2 children, 1 from my De facto relationship and the other from my previous marriage. I lodged my VISA with my De facto partner and 2 children with my previous husband's consent. Whom do you think they will call for the interview, all of us...or can I request 2 interviews?


----------



## Daisy2016

Hi All!

Just seeing if anyone else has any newer experiene to share in regards to the interviews???


----------

